# Moebius Reissue Moonbus



## miniature sun

Wow...just got an email from Steve Iverson announcing pre-orders for a Moebius re-issue of the Aurora Moonbus!


----------



## miniature sun

Just checked the Cultman site but it's not on there yet...


----------



## JohnGuard

_I just got news from Moebius Models that they will be releasing the Aurora Moonbus! The kit will come in a paper wrapped-Aurora style box, just like the original. Expected release date is March 2009

We'll begin taking preorders tonight in the CultTVman Hobbyshop.

More soon.
Steve_


----------



## OzyMandias

I guess someone has ironed out the 2001 ownership rights trail.

I'm excited about this one, Well done Moebius!

Oh and I think Steve got the year wrong...


----------



## OzyMandias

Steve noticed...



> Of course, I meant March 2010!
> 
> Steve


----------



## Trekkriffic

Steve clarified it's March, 2010.


----------



## xsavoie

In a sense we are all overjoyed,but a brand new retooled and precise Moonbus would have been even better.Since they seem to have the 2001 licence,I certainly hope that a 12 inches in diameter or more Space Station will be issued with option of either fully completed or partially completed Space Station just like in the movie.And let's not forget the astronauts figures.:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun

Great to see this happening but what would be even better is if Moebius have acquired the rights to all the 2001 designs.
I'd love to see a range of kits released to match the quality of the Flying Sub...particularly an Aries 1B


----------



## Seaview

:dude: Who's to say Moebius DOESN'T have the rights to "all" of the 2001 designs?
I'm greatful for the Aurora Moonbus re-pop, and would even welcome an Aurora re-pop of the Pan Am Space Shuttle, and knowing the pure talents at the disposal of Moebius, a 2001 Space Pod or Discovery wouldn't be impossible.
I'll be patient and stay tuned. Until then,
THANKS AGAIN, FRANK!
:hat:


----------



## falcondesigns

Sure would be nice if they could retool the kit to include clear parts...............LOL!Well done,Frank and Dave!


----------



## OzyMandias

Before we get into a bunch of conjecture about the extent of this licensing, I wonder if Frank can confirm if it's a 'Moonbus only' deal, or the whole 2001 enchilada...


----------



## MJB

I'd still want a space station even if I don't get the PanAm or Moonbus.

Michael


----------



## falcondesigns

All I know is that it's a kit I wont have to spend a ton of money to get,and I am very happy!


----------



## RMC

i hope frank does a 1/12 or 1/6 space pod from 2001


----------



## JeffG

"I know this news sounds rather incredible, therefore we're checking it's authenticity with our twin niner triple zero computer."


----------



## Seaview

"Please! One miracle at a time." - Col. Robert Hogan, _Hogan's Heroes_


----------



## Zorro

Boy! I'm happy about the Moonbus and all but it would have been better if they had included a tiny little Harry Dean Stanton as a crew member.


----------



## SUNGOD

Well if this is true it's great news:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

WOOHOOOOO!!!!!

Frank, I love ya!!

Let's see, one in UPS markings, one in FedEx....


----------



## John P

Oh yeah - somebody needs to work up an accurizing kit to address whatever inaccuracies the kit has.


----------



## Fozzie

Waiting for confirmation before getting TOO excited...but this is a kit I have always wanted to get my hands on!


----------



## OzyMandias

I think we can safely say the Moonbus is a definite, given the source. 

I'm sure we would all like to know if the Pan Am Clipper and any potential new kits will be included in the licence. I know I would buy just about anything from 2001.

Better stock up on your white and silver paints Guys!


----------



## Just Plain Al

Geekgasm!!!!


----------



## Moebius

We have announced the reissue of the Moon Bus. As long as there are no unseen problems, it will be out about March 2010. As far as anything further, we'll see how the Moon Bus sells.


----------



## fluke

*DREAMS DO COME TRUE!!*:thumbsup::hat:


How it sells? One would have to compare to the Voyager sales and X that by 3....I think 
that about says it. Isn't it one of the TOP 5 Sci-Fi wish kits?


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> *DREAMS DO COME TRUE!!*:thumbsup::hat:
> Frank.....is this for real? GULP.


For real.... Unless something really weird happens....


----------



## falcondesigns

I know you want one,Frank..........


----------



## Moebius

falcondesigns said:


> I know you want one,Frank..........


I've wanted to do this for a while, but it took some time to make the decision.


----------



## Dr. Brad

This is GREAT!!!!! Can't wait....


----------



## Steve H

Well done! 

I won't get on the expectation train as to other kits, but I think the buying public really wants to know, is this actual Aurora tools or reverse engineering from a kit?

I'm going to assume there won't be any tweaking, that's what the aftermarket is for anyway


----------



## Moebius

Steve H said:


> Well done!
> 
> I won't get on the expectation train as to other kits, but I think the buying public really wants to know, is this actual Aurora tools or reverse engineering from a kit?
> 
> I'm going to assume there won't be any tweaking, that's what the aftermarket is for anyway


There is no Aurora tool for this.


----------



## Zathros

Terrific news...and especially that its going to be an EXACT or near exact repop of the aurora moonbus!...I love the nostalgia of the reissues...I am
not a fan of upscaled or "changed" kits that much...even though I have a Built one, and MIB one I am still going to get a few of those!:thumbsup:

Z


----------



## LGFugate

I'm at LEAST as excited as everyone else about this announcement, but PLEASE! Please let's restrain ourselves and not make asses of ourselves as we did with the Jupiter 2 announcement. The demands, the squabbles, the arguments, just make people upset. People you don't want to be upset. People like Dave and Frank, who have worked hard to give us those kits we've longed for for untold years. Please let them tell us the details of the kit as it suits them. Please don't make suggestions (or God forbid, demands!) unless they announce they are looking for help with the kit. Please don't make Dave lock this thread. I'm as interested in the details of the kit as any of you, but patience is the key.

Thanks for listening.

Larry


----------



## MonsterModelMan

WOW!!! Thanks Frank! This is GREAT news! 

Boy am I glad I didn't shell out the serious coin that this kit is getting a few years ago....and still is when you can find one...and not even a complete one!

I'll be getting this kit for sure!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Steve H

Moebius said:


> There is no Aurora tool for this.



Thank you for the swift reply!

I suspect this is going to be just as big as the upcoming Jupiter 2, you know. Lots of pent up demand.

I wish endless success!


----------



## Moebius

This is strictly a repop, only change may be the windows. We'll announce at some point if we put the original style, and corrected versions in. Other than that, nothing will change so no speculation needed for this one.


----------



## heiki

This is really neat!

Now how do we make the rocket motors work?


----------



## Lee Staton

Well Frank, you just keep hitting them out of the ballpark for me. I'll help make the kit viable by buying more than one!

If the tooling were exactly the same, it'd be an awesome kit, because it was one of Aurora's best (not like their sad, boxy Batmobile). The only extra I'd ask for is two additional clear windshield parts that are the right size. Other tweaks can be handled by aftermarket.

A heartfelt THANK YOU!!!

Lee

P.S. - I did not make the suggestion above to start a flood of "what ifs." I'm more than happy if there's no change at all!


----------



## Paulbo

Steve H said:


> I'm going to assume there won't be any tweaking, that's what the aftermarket is for anyway


Aftermarket? Hmm. I'm sure I could figure out a ton of items to create for this kit! A grail dream come true!

It's not like I don't have a ton of 2001 reference materials scattered throughout my home and computers built up during the years and years of research for the 1/12 Space Pod upgrades


----------



## Moebius

Lee Staton said:


> Well Frank, you just keep hitting them out of the ballpark for me. I'll help make the kit viable by buying more than one!
> 
> If the tooling were exactly the same, it'd be an awesome kit, because it was one of Aurora's best (not like their sad, boxy Batmobile). The only extra I'd ask for is two additional clear windshield parts that are the right size. Other tweaks can be handled by aftermarket.
> 
> A heartfelt THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Lee
> 
> P.S. - I did not make the suggestion above to start a flood of "what ifs." I'm more than happy if there's no change at all!


Thanks! This would be the only change, if any, the correct windshields. We'll see how it goes, but I'd like to put in both sets.


----------



## jheilman

Now they tell me!! I just broke down this year and bought an incomplete, assembled moonbus for too much $$ off eBay. 

But, I know I will be buying one of these babies. 

Yes, adding the correct windshield glass would be a welcome fix.

Way to go on this one!!


----------



## MightyMax

*Thank you*

I opened the email from Steve Iverson a few minutes ago. I just picked myself up off the floor! OMG, OMG, OH MY GOD!!! I will finally have me an Aurora Moonbus!

Frank. THANK YOU, THANK YOU AND THANK YOU!!!! And that is for everything you have done and are doing for this hobby.



Max Bryant


----------



## Lee Staton

I remember the day I walked into an Ayr-Way store and saw that incredible Moon Bus box on the shelf. It was an outrageous $2.50!! Back then, that was a lot! But it was a deluxe kit that showed much more than the usual Aurora effort.

I never understood how they missed getting the windows right. I can chalk up some of the other small, missed bits as kit engineering compromises. They are easily remedied and should create a healthy aftermarket--which is good!

The one on my shelf today is a kit I built in high school back in the very early 1970's. It will be a real treat to open a box and have a fresh kit to build and revise. I've kept my old one as it was, so it's a time capsule of my skills at that time.

Woo-hoo!

Lee


----------



## The-Nightsky

Thump!!!!! Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Steve H

Paulbo said:


> Aftermarket? Hmm. I'm sure I could figure out a ton of items to create for this kit! A grail dream come true!
> 
> It's not like I don't have a ton of 2001 reference materials scattered throughout my home and computers built up during the years and years of research for the 1/12 Space Pod upgrades


*cough cough* :nod nod: 

in other words, yes, was thinking of you. 

I don't know if I'm that worried about 'accurizing' the kit, myself. All that's going thru my head at the moment (besides KEWL!) is what kinds of variations, modifications can I do? Like, maybe, what if that filming model had been hanging around when Space:1999 had been made, might it have been repainted, some new detailing planted on and used for something at Moonbase Alpha?

but I'm going afield now and I don't want to be the one that closes the thread.


----------



## mcdougall

:thumbsup::thumbsup:WOW, Dave...just...WOW!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I missed this model when Aurora originally released it, and wanted one SO BAD, so now the wait will soon be over.

*THANK YOU,FRANK!!*


----------



## Lee Staton

I doubt whether Frank or Dave would object to our buying MORE kits to customize! One of my early customization efforts was to chop the Moon Bus behind the cargo area to shorten it, then I added the wheels and suspension from an MPC Moon Scope kit. 

The reissue opens many possibilities. I once considered making a lunar monorail with it.

Lee


----------



## OzyMandias

Thanks for confirming Frank and congratulations for getting the license for that. 
From what I have heard it was a certified nightmare of red tape regarding property rights for the film. 

I'm sure sales are going to be HUGE!!! I can sit back and wait for a Moebius Moonbus now instead of watching evilBay for an original to rebuild.


----------



## Richard Baker

Building ar epop with what is now known about the windows and shoulder-thusters can result in a great replica. I do hope it is true and the beginning of a series of 2001 kits.

.


----------



## John P

fluke said:


> *DREAMS DO COME TRUE!!*:thumbsup::hat:


Dammit, I was gonna say that!


----------



## Dr. Brad

I'd come to the conclusion I was never going to get one of these. This is just ... too cool!


----------



## John P

I demand the roof be cast in clear plastic!


----------



## Dr. Brad

John P said:


> I demand the roof be cast in clear plastic!


I'm hoping that the warp nacelles will also have the requisite clear pieces. Oh, wait a second...


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Great!!! I'm getting this. I hope they get rid of or at least offer replacements for the incorrect conformal windows! But fashioning corrected inset windows would be easy since they have a flat plane. Even the cockpit inset windows are flat vertically with an easy curve around the corners.


----------



## steve123

Oh, lordy...I don't wanna piss anybody off, But, I figured the hand lotion was getting low with the J2 threads..

Steve


----------



## mcdougall

CultTVman has them up on his site:thumbsup:,,,
Man I never thought I'd be saying these words but...I just Pre-ordered 2 Moonbus Kits...
:hat:Mcdee:hat:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/


----------



## Paulbo

I just realized that I'd answered SteveH's comment but didn't state my original reaction to this announcement ...

Whoo hoo!!! I am such a happy camper!!! I'm so happy WG convinced me not to buy a $300 partially built kit a couple of years back!!!


----------



## hedorah59

*FANTASTIC NEWS! * :woohoo: This just made my week! I am going to buy at least 3 - One stock build, one custom/accurized (at least), and one to stick away in my stash. 

My older brother built this kit when I was young and I always wanted one. Now it will finally be my chance! 

I hope this sells REALLY well so there might be more kits from 2001.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

I just pre-ordered 1 from CultTVman! There is a local HobbyWorks store 25 miles from me that carries Moebius kits but not for this discount online price even with the shipping.


----------



## Trek Ace

Great!!!

The last Moonbus kit I bought was in 1973!


----------



## Magesblood

The Prada bag of us sci-fi modeling geeks!

hooray!


----------



## HabuHunter32

Pre-ordered Mine from Steve today! Thanks Moebius! Another home run for sure!


----------



## Rainfollower

Two on pre-order! Can't wait to see this kit again. I know I had at least two of them when they originally came out.

Good times!


----------



## fluke

I can help out with lighting ideas and the window fix is very easy if Frank and the Lads decide not to go there. Maybe this will get Capt. cardboard going with his 1/24 version?

Thats light sheet on the ceiling and all the interior lighting is powered by 4 AAA batteries under the floor.


----------



## stargazer

Dang...well there goes the slightly larger 1/48 version that I was working on ...


----------



## Thor1956

To All At Moebius,

All I can say is THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As with the J2 and the other GREAT kits you issued, I've been waiting a LOOOOOONNNNNGGGGGG time for this kit.

(now if you'll excuse me, I have to change my draws ... I'm so happy I could ...)


----------



## John P

stargazer said:


> Dang...well there goes the slightly larger 1/48 version that I was working on ...


Well, maybe you should keep going Ian? After all, the Aurora had accuracy issues. Somebody might still want a nice accurate one.


----------



## stargazer

see... you wait forever for a bus then several come at once !


----------



## j2man

Wow, I wanted this one as a kid and could never find it.............Does everyone remember those damned model kit inserts that showed all of the available Aurora kits? I had a few of them, but never new then that the LIS chariot, robot, etc. were first run. So I looked and looked and looked. Never found any of them.


----------



## Hunch

HOLY COW! I thought this thread was a joke or something until I read thru it! Incredible! 
And Frank, I would not worry about how well these sell as I would how you are going to make enough of them for everybody!
Big home run.:thumbsup: Frank rules!


----------



## woof359

I still have my first one, with all the info you can get now its gonna be so much better. another thumbs up for Frank !!!


----------



## JeffG

Finally a chance to correctly build what I so royally screwed up in my youth! I have a question though; in the film's moonbus sequence, is there actually enough influence of the moon's gravity to allow coffee to pour? If so, wouldn't it come out almost as slow as syrup?


----------



## falcondesigns

It's time to talk with your money,pre-order yours today.... I got two.Make it the best selling model Moebius has put out to date.


----------



## otto

Jeff, yer thinkin to much! LOL...


----------



## Richard Baker

The Moonbus design does lend itself to some interesting variants. I would like to try a flat-bed cargo version...

.


----------



## scotpens

Hunch said:


> . . . And Frank, I would not worry about how well these sell as I would how you are going to make enough of them for everybody!


Be prepared to tell the factory in China to put on three shifts! :thumbsup:


Richard Baker said:


> The Moonbus design does lend itself to some interesting variants. I would like to try a flat-bed cargo version...


Now that's an interesting idea, and it would be a fairly easy conversion. Just cut off the upper body above the beltline and behind the thruster modules, fill the opening with sheet plastic, and scratchbuild some airline-style cargo containers. Just be sure to include a door somewhere for the pilots to get in and out.


----------



## Ignatz

This is excellent news Frank! Definitely going to get a case of these!


----------



## Vindi

NO!!!

THIS is TERRIBLE news!!!

Why????

I don't even have the ducats to get the big Seaview, Flying Sub and J2....Now I have to save even MORE to get the Moonbus :freak:

Oh well I guess I'll just have to sacrifice something to get these models soon!!

Frank, Dave and all at Moebius - You have re-ignited my passion for building models again, a passion that was lost when I joined the Navy in 1982, with your releases and attention to details on them. I just wish I had about $800.00 so I could get all of them and the accessories to bring them to life.

Guess I better get some Mega-Millions lotto tix and hope and pray.:tongue:

Vindi


----------



## SteveR

Well done, Moebius. Again.


----------



## Richard Baker

I am buying from my LHS- they may bit a bit more expensive but I want that store to keep doing well with SciFi kit sales.

.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

you realize the only reason Moebius announced the moonbus this early, don't you?

He's trying to get you to stop bugging him about the Jupiter 2


----------



## John P

Will the moon bus' landing gear work?


----------



## falcondesigns

Only if you make it,John.


----------



## Seaview

Will JP be kit-bashing it into (yet) another Star fleet shuttle? :tongue:


----------



## Ignatz

So who wants to start arguing about the curved windows? :freak:


----------



## Jodet

The Moon Bus is the HOLY GRAIL OF SCIENCE FICTION MODELS. 

What will we see next in our lifetmes? Cold fusion? Contact with Aliens? A new Star Wars movie that doesn't suck? Well, let's not get crazy here.


----------



## gojira61

Another hit for sure Frank!

Jim


----------



## Seaview

The Moebius Age of Modelling is here!


----------



## LGFugate

Y'know, if Frank and Moebius keep this up, Hollyweird is gonna havta crank out a bunch more classic Science-Fiction movies and TV shows with great hardware to make into model kits!

Larry


----------



## phantom11

The crazy thing about this is that I was just telling a friend yesterday after receiving Rommel's Rod in the mail, that the last real "Holy Grail" model kit for me was the Moonbus, but I didn't think it would EVER be reissued....

Now I've got one on pre-order.... HOLY CRAP!!!!  WHOO-HOOOOO!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Jodet said:


> The Moon Bus is the HOLY GRAIL OF SCIENCE FICTION MODELS.
> 
> What will we see next in our lifetmes? Cold fusion? Contact with Aliens? A new Star Wars movie that doesn't suck? Well, let's not get crazy here.


If Moebius had the Trek license we might see a 350 scale Enterprise in our lifetime


----------



## OzyMandias

I think Round 2 have got that in the works now...


----------



## SJF

I never had the Moonbus kit...until now. 

Thanks very much to Frank and the gang at Moebius for giving me a chance to own one (two...maybe three, or more) of these. 

Sean


----------



## woof359

OK, im not a MOON BUSS guy, what were the thing wrong with the old kit? I did love this kit tho, like lee some time I had to save up for some kits. Moon Buss, Godzilla, the lighted Enterprise, Im so cheep i still have them all.


----------



## SUNGOD

Moebius said:


> Thanks! This would be the only change, if any, the correct windshields. We'll see how it goes, but I'd like to put in both sets.



Putting in both sets is a great idea Moebius. Hope you do that!


----------



## Richard Baker

woof359 said:


> OK, im not a MOON BUSS guy, what were the thing wrong with the old kit? I did love this kit tho, like lee some time I had to save up for some kits. Moon Buss, Godzilla, the lighted Enterprise, Im so cheep i still have them all.


The original kit was pretty well done. One big problem was the clear windows being conformed to the hull exterior- it looked aerodymanic but that was not necessary on the Moon. the filming model had the glass inset to the back of the window openings like in the Gemini spacecraft (& 1999 Eagles)
The second issue was the big open frame sholders. Those open holes were actually thrusters. 
Both of these issues can be fixed easy enough while building. I have an old kit built stock but I want to make the second one closer to the original filming model this time. Somepeople have done incredible build ups of this kit and I would love a second chance at doing one right...

.


----------



## scotpens

Vindi said:


> Oh well I guess I'll just have to sacrifice something to get these models soon!!


You can live pretty well with just one kidney, you know . . .


----------



## Opus Penguin

Here's hoping for a Discovery!


----------



## Paulbo

I mentioned this kit to my older brother today (an excellent modeler back in the 70's) and he solved the mystery of what happened to mine ... he and my other brother blew it up with M-80s about 30 odd years ago. As soon as he mentioned it, it all came flooding back - I must have suppressed it as a horrible childhood memory


----------



## SUNGOD

Opus Penguin said:


> Here's hoping for a Discovery!




A reissue of the moonbus is a reissue Holy Grail and is much welcomed but an injection Discovery is my 2001 Holy Grail, plus the Aries.


----------



## xsavoie

Don't get me wrong,I am very grateful that the Aurora Moonbus might be reissued and will buy more than one if Moebius doesn't change it's mind to issue a better one instead.But Monsters In Motion did sell a bigger 16 inches resin MOONBUS,I believe,that had great interior details and figures as well.Couldn't Moebius make a deal with that resin Moonbus sculptor and reissued that one instead.If you are to reissue the Moonbus,might as well make it a one time thing and issue the best version.


----------



## SUNGOD

xsavoie said:


> Don't get me wrong,I am very grateful that the Aurora Moonbus might be reissued and will buy more than one if Moebius doesn't change it's mind to issue a better one instead.But Monsters In Motion did sell a bigger 16 inches resin MOONBUS,I believe,that had great interior details and figures as well.Couldn't Moebius make a deal with that resin Moonbus sculptor and reissued that one instead.If you are to reissue the Moonbus,might as well make it a one time thing and issue the best version.




But that's resin. I want me an injection moonbus thanks!


----------



## Richard Baker

There could be special circumstances allowing for a repop of the original Moon Bus kit as opposed to a all new one. The copyright tngles around 2001 properties is hideous. I am just greatful they were able to even swing this kit. Theree a big shopping list for wanted kits from this film and Moebius is well aware of what people want. If they can produce enything else I am sure they will try, but this kit alone is a miracle. I can get another chance to do it up right (mine was built at the time of the first release and I regrete my building limitations back then).

.


----------



## SUNGOD

And no offence to xsavoie but some people can't seem to understand that not everyone likes resin and the reason this reissue is special is precisely because it's a sought after injection plastic kit.


----------



## scooke123

I personally would want the repop of the Aurora kit -- I think for a lot of us its the nostalgia thing about the kit. I wouldnt care if they didnt even change the window!!! Beats paying $$$$$$ for a crappy built-up or a new in box your afraid to build!
Steve


----------



## spindrift

Maybe if we all at once shout *DISCOVERY!!!!! *Frank will make it happen. Concerning wish fullfillment, he is the man!
Amazing kit times we live in, eh?
Gary:wave:


----------



## Steve H

SUNGOD said:


> And no offence to xsavoie but some people can't seem to understand that not everyone likes resin and the reason this reissue is special is precisely because it's a sought after injection plastic kit.


I have to second this. Resin is nice, it has its uses, but to me nothing beats good old injection molded styrene plastic. It's where my main skill set rests, it's what I'm optimized for in terms of tools, and you get (generally) such a nice, sturdy model.

And god help me, there's nothing like the SMELL of good quality styrene. Sometimes I'll be picking up something in the store and it'll have THAT SMELL, that smell of Aurora plastic, circa 1966, of Seaview and Batplane and Lost in Space Cyclops...and I go bye-bye for a little as my mind turns into a Time Machine, taking me back...

*ahem*

sorry. 

(it'll be nice to build a Moonbus CORRECTLY, not leaving that bare neon green plastic for the interior....)


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

You know, the funny thing is that I think I've watched all of maybe two episodes of the show, yet I'm stoked about this release! It's just a great, functional looking design that I really tend to favor.

The only thing I have to say I'm firmly disappointed in is that Moebius has _too many releases that are just too cool!_ Do you know just _how hard_ it is to sneak in so many kits into the house?!?! Even the wife will notice the stash growing _that_ much!!


----------



## scotpens

Prince of Styrene II said:


> You know, the funny thing is that I think I've watched all of maybe two episodes of the show, yet I'm stoked about this release!


Uh . . . what show? 

Was there a short-lived _2001: A Space Odyssey_ TV series that I missed somehow?


----------



## Zathros

Moebius said:


> This is strictly a repop, only change may be the windows. We'll announce at some point if we put the original style, and corrected versions in. Other than that, nothing will change so no speculation needed for this one.


 
Great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros

SUNGOD said:


> And no offence to xsavoie but some people can't seem to understand that not everyone likes resin and the reason this reissue is special is precisely because it's a sought after injection plastic kit.


 
Amen to that...


----------



## mcdougall

Couldn't agree any more gentlemen...I'm a Styrene Freak and although I've got plenty of Resin Kits...I truly prefer Styrene...and this Moonbus is simply a dream come true :thumbsup:...I'll bet Steve is busy with all the orders coming in 
Mcdee


----------



## OzyMandias

I concur, it's the nostalgia of having the styrene kit in our hands that makes this 'special'. Not a different, larger sculpt, but an Aurora clone. 

Add to that many of us will have the opportunity to build for the first time, or again with a more advanced skillset a kit that, up to the point of this announcement was only ever going to be available as a rebuild or an unassembled VERY expensive kit.

I applaud the decision, and considering optional parts for the technical flaw that most are aware of is cool too!


----------



## Zorro

scotpens said:


> Uh . . . what show?
> 
> Was there a short-lived _2001: A Space Odyssey_ TV series that I missed somehow?


I'm guessing he's thinking about "Space: 1999". Understandable I suppose ....... and also unforgivable!


----------



## JeffG

Well, the Moonbus does sort of look like a distant cousin to the Eagle.


----------



## Zorro

xsavoie said:


> Don't get me wrong,I am very grateful that the Aurora Moonbus might be reissued and will buy more than one if Moebius doesn't change it's mind to issue a better one instead.


"Better" is a subjective term, xsavoie. And I don't think Moebius is going to "change it's mind" because you prefer the resin kit you saw at Monsters in Motion. Of course, that's just my subjective opinion.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

In preparation, don't forget to click on this link and bookmark Martin Bower's page on his studio scale Moonbus model build and gallery:

www.martinbowersmodelworld.co.uk./html/2001_moonbus.html

This will be great future reference for painting and for any modifications you may want to do with the Moebius/Aurora Moonbus kit.


----------



## Greg Roccaro

WELL DONE MY FRIEND !!!!!
All the best;
Greg


----------



## xsavoie

No.I don't mean Moebius should release the Monsters In Motion Moonbus in resin,but since it comes in many pieces like a styrene kit,couldn't they release it in styrene.Of course,they would have to either modify the resin pieces in order to make them styrene mold compatible,so to speak,but this shouldn't create great difficulties or delays.The Moonbus could prove to be a better sale than we think.Sure,the movie as such is somewhat not as action oriented as a Sci-Fi TV series,but it's practically a 21st century science fact technology.We can almost touch this technology.With the right promotion,identifying this Sci-Fi kit as such as a practically Sci-Fi fact vehicle,it might really catch on.Personally,I always loved the Moonbus kit in the Aurora catalog in this moon surface setting.It was not box art,but the real kit in a perfect diorama setting.Mysterious looking,with the right light setting shining on the Moonbus.Just perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Brown

scotpens said:


> Uh . . . what show?
> 
> Was there a short-lived _2001: A Space Odyssey_ TV series that I missed somehow?



Yep - Harlan Ellison wrote the first 9 episodes, had a snit, and walked off the creative staff. Heinlein denied to his dying day that he ever had anything to do with the second season. By the third season, ratings were low, and by then, Galaxy Quest's pilot movie and first season came along and completely buried 2001. The Seventies were an odd time... :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr

JeffG said:


> Well, the Moonbus does sort of look like a distant cousin to the Eagle.


Brian Johnson worked on 2001 and had ideas for making the Moonbus more versatile 'space truck'. So when he did 1999 he had the Eagle pretty much figured out.


----------



## OzyMandias

Excellent link for Martin Bowers page, well sighted!

I did like this quote, adn coming from somebody of Mr Bower's modelling calibre it is reassuring:



> The first thing I will say is that I was always surprised at how many people seemed to dismiss the AURORA kit as being inaccurate, & had called it quite a few other uncomplimentary names besides, because to me, whenever I looked at it & compared it with the photos & the film, it seemed pretty darned close in general proportions, if a little unclear on some of the details.


Really gives us something to look forward to, if we weren't excited already...

I think I'm going to sit and watch the movie by way of a celebration. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Zorro said:


> I'm guessing he's thinking about "Space: 1999". Understandable I suppose ....... and also unforgivable!


Show... movie... movie show.... whatever! See?! That's just how little I havn't watched it! 

Still stoked about the kit, though.


----------



## mcdougall

This kits going to need a cool Lunar Base...any suggestions?
Mcdee


----------



## Steve Mavronis

I think Moebius should consider sticking Martin Bower's quote on the box as a sort of endorsement in exchange for a webpage link to his site and article about his studio scale Moonbus for modelers reference:



> The first thing I will say is that I was always surprised at how many people seemed to dismiss the AURORA kit as being inaccurate, & had called it quite a few other uncomplimentary names besides, because to me, whenever I looked at it & compared it with the photos & the film, it seemed pretty darned close in general proportions, if a little unclear on some of the details.


or



> ...to me, whenever I looked at it & compared it with the photos & the film, it seemed pretty darned close in general proportions...


----------



## OzyMandias

mcdougall said:


> This kits going to need a cool Lunar Base...any suggestions?
> Mcdee


The first one that springs to mind is the illuminated landing pad at the TMA-1 location...


----------



## John P

xsavoie said:


> .Of course,they would have to either modify the resin pieces in order to make them styrene mold compatible,so to speak,but this shouldn't create great difficulties or delays.


You know this for sure?

The first time I asked someone in the business this question they told me the master-making process for resin is so completely different from styrene that it makes more sense to start from scratch for styrene molds.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Don't forget the main details up for modifications are:


Add front forward facing thruster port openings on the RCS shoulder pods
Passenger window frame struts should be the reverse angle (unless you are going for the interior live set look)
Ditch all of the conformal windows and add clear plastic to the inner window frames instead
Modify the passenger interior wall cross-section shape to match the live set
Move the equipment bay bulkhead positions and passenger section floors forward with the vent section behind it being 1.5X the length of a window section
Modify the dropped floor elevation forward of the passenger area and the raised cargo/seating platforms should have (approximately) 30-45 degree angled ends in the front near to the equipment bay bulkhead with enough room for a man to stand on the floor in front
Modify the rear bulkhead corners to match the movie model

Use Martin Bower's model as reference in all exterior areas!


----------



## Richard Baker

SUNGOD said:


> And no offence to xsavoie but some people can't seem to understand that not everyone likes resin and the reason this reissue is special is precisely because it's a sought after injection plastic kit.


Between the two I will always prefer Styrene Palstic. I know how to push it, enahance detail and it is hollow for adding lighting. 
I do not like resin mostly for the glue issue. The Superglues can grab tightly by have no tensile strength- pins and epoxy are the only things I really trust. Some kits are hollow/spiun cast and an be lighted with some effort, but the only time I ever buy a resin kit is when the subject is just not available in styrene.

.


----------



## Dave Metzner

John,
You have it right. Resin kits are a different animal than styrene kits... Adapting a resin kit to styrene tooling generally involves re-engineering the resin parts to such a degree that it is simpler to start from scratch.....
The big thing that has to be considered is that resin kit parts are produced in flexible rubber molds not in steel tools... Resin parts do not need to have any draft built into them and they can incorporate undercuts that are impossible in steel tooling...
One big reason for re-issuing the Aurora kit is that the parts are already engineered for steel tooling -
Another point to consider - a larger model requires larger tooling and costs more to produce and ship; so the choice comes down to a $49.99 Moonbus Aurora re-issue vs a $100.00 -$130.00 price point for an all new, larger, and more complex kit.


----------



## Moonman27

This IS a real surprise! I thought it was an April fool's joke or somethin'. An Aurora Moonbus in STYRENE!!! Too awesome!!! Never thought I'de be able to afford one. Moebius has done more to revive this niche of the hobby than anything or anyone. I commend them for their excellent choices for kits for us Sci-Fi guys. Thank you Moebius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker

The upcoming Atomic City 15" Aries 1b would be a perfect size and subject for a Moebius treatment. It has the detail level and interior Moebius likes to have and a great size. My resin kit is all paid for and I am so looking forwrd to it, but a Styrene version I would buy also (in a heartbeat).

.


----------



## gaetan

Hello guys

What are the dimensions of the Moonbus model?

thanks, Gaétan


----------



## Richard Baker

gaetan said:


> Hello guys
> 
> What are the dimensions of the Moonbus model?
> 
> thanks, Gaétan


I can measure mine when I get home togiht (unless somebody gets to theirs first)

.


----------



## Seaview

1x4x9 (I couldn't resist! Besides, SOMEBODY was gonna say it)


----------



## djnick66

Dave Metzner said:


> John,
> 
> Another point to consider - a larger model requires larger tooling and costs more to produce and ship; so the choice comes down to a $49.99 Moonbus Aurora re-issue vs a $100.00 -$130.00 price point for an all new, larger, and more complex kit.


If you want a larger more complex kit buy the MiM resin one... I'm happy with an Aurora repop. I sold my original kit a couple years ago because I knew I would never build it. But the basic kit was quite nice and pretty well engineered. Even today, built OOTB, most people would be pretty happy with it. 

A base would be nice... its one of the few Aurora kits not to have any sort of a base or stand.


----------



## Seaview

I'd recommend that a base be made by one of the after-market folks like Just An illusion or VooDooFX, and leave the modelling of the craft itself to Moebius in order to keep the price down to the $50 level.
In grade school, I scratchbuilt a lunar surface from plaster of paris and using marbles and golf balls for forming craters; i just might do that again after getting this kit!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Seaview said:


> I'd recommend that a base be made by one of the after-market folks like Just An illusion or VooDooFX, and leave the modelling of the craft itself to Moebius in order to keep the price down to the $50 level.
> In grade school, I scratchbuilt a lunar surface from plaster of paris and using marbles and golf balls for forming craters; i just might do that again after getting this kit!


Marbles and golfballs ! Hah ! Aren't there golfball craters on the actual moon itself ? Leftover from one of the Apollo missions ?


----------



## xsavoie

Many thanks to Dave for clarifying this Aurora Moonbus issue.It was a good question to ask,I believe, in order to clear the air.What is the main reason the Aurora Moonbus price is of $50.00.Is it because of the complexity of the kit,or that it will be released in a small number.Would the price change dramatically if it would be released at 2 or 3 times more than the planed number.I must admit that a bigger and more complex Moonbus at a $100.00 estimate seems tempting also.Well, at least for me.But just about how long would the Moonbus be at that new price.


----------



## proteus7

I cannot express just how grateful I am to hear this news. Dave, Frank, thank you deeply. I am glad you will be doing all the original kit parts, as I liked the streamlined kit windows. Adding an additional correct window sprue would give everyone their choice, and I'm sure we all would agree the extra cost would be well worth it. I'm an older modeler, with several serious health issues. Was so hoping the Moon Bus could be made available again before my building days were through. Again, I cannot thank you enough. Godspeed!!


----------



## scotpens

gaetan said:


> What are the dimensions of the Moonbus model?


According to the Aurora development drawings, the dimensions are:

Length: 10"
Width of body: 3-1/2"
Width including thruster pods: 4-1/4"
Height of body: 2-1/16"
Height including landing gear: 3-9/16"

http://snmavronis.home.comcast.net/~snmavronis/moon1.jpg


----------



## g_xii

LGFugate said:


> Y'know, if Frank and Moebius keep this up, Hollyweird is gonna havta crank out a bunch more classic Science-Fiction movies and TV shows with great hardware to make into model kits!
> 
> Larry


Nah -- there are TONS of classic space ships out there beggin' for the "MOEBIUS TREATMENT". I remember having this Moonbus (and the Voyager) as a kid! Both were really great kits!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii

spindrift said:


> Maybe if we all at once shout *DISCOVERY!!!!! *Frank will make it happen. Concerning wish fullfillment, he is the man!
> Amazing kit times we live in, eh?
> Gary:wave:


Yeah -- Frank is like Santa Claus -- makes us feel happy and like kids again!

Dave, however, is more like the Grinch -- he makes us feel like BAD and GREEDY kids! 

--Henry


----------



## OzyMandias

scotpens said:


> According to the Aurora development drawings, the dimensions are:
> 
> Length: 10"
> Width of body: 3-1/2"
> Width including thruster pods: 4-1/4"
> Height of body: 2-1/16"
> Height including landing gear: 3-9/16"
> 
> http://snmavronis.home.comcast.net/~snmavronis/moon1.jpg


Wow, thanks for sharing this. Is that an actual Aurora document? Are there any other sheets?


----------



## Steve Mavronis

The Aurora drawings are not exactly the same dimensions as the finished kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Don't fling things at me, guys...I'm not really a spaceship kit guy...but I completely understand how stoked everybody is about this repop. Enjoy, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG

A Discovery would be awesome indeed, but at what scale? The spine is so long that if it were too small the command section would look like a grape. Too large and the cost might be prohibitive. Also, would some type of metal rods for support be included and if so, jeez how long would the box have to be? Much of the support would probably have to come from the base. But how cool would it be to have the bay door open with a mini Pod sitting extended on it's platform! Oh well, one miracle at a time. Besides, I'm not that fast of a builder and I've got such a collection of cool Moebius kits already that I'll be busy well into the foreseeable future. But by all means, keep pumping out the goods!


----------



## Gemini1999

Joe Brown said:


> Yep - Harlan Ellison wrote the first 9 episodes, had a snit, and walked off the creative staff. Heinlein denied to his dying day that he ever had anything to do with the second season. By the third season, ratings were low, and by then, Galaxy Quest's pilot movie and first season came along and completely buried 2001. The Seventies were an odd time... :thumbsup:


Joe -

The only SciFi TV show that Harlan Ellison had a significant involvement in back in the early 70's was a Canadian produced show called _The Starlost_.

Ellison did have a bit of an arguement over creative differences and the project went on without him, but he did get credit under the pen name of "Cordwainer Bird".

Now, in terms of _Space:1999_, neither Harlan Ellison, nor Robert Heinlein had any involvement in the creative development to it even in it's very early days.

When it comes to _2001: A Space Odyssey _having an influence on the first season of _Space:1999_....you bet! As for the second season, you can blame Fred Freiberger (the guy that produced the 3rd season of _Star Trek_) for that one.

Sorry for the brief departure in the discussion - back to modeling!

Bryan


----------



## DarthForge

Moebius said:


> We have announced the reissue of the Moon Bus. As long as there are no unseen problems, it will be out about March 2010. As far as anything further, we'll see how the Moon Bus sells.


Frank!, (sniff) I love ya man! (sniff)


----------



## scotpens

Steve Mavronis said:


> The Aurora drawings are not exactly the same dimensions as the finished kit.


Maybe not, but close. I remember my Moonbus as being somewhere between 9-1/2 and 10 inches long.


Gemini1999 said:


> The only SciFi TV show that Harlan Ellison had a significant involvement in back in the early 70's was a Canadian produced show called _The Starlost_.
> 
> Ellison did have a bit of an arguement over creative differences and the project went on without him, but he did get credit under the pen name of "Cordwainer Bird".
> 
> Now, in terms of _Space:1999_, neither Harlan Ellison, nor Robert Heinlein had any involvement in the creative development to it even in it's very early days.
> 
> When it comes to _2001: A Space Odyssey _having an influence on the first season of _Space:1999_....you bet! As for the second season, you can blame Fred Freiberger (the guy that produced the 3rd season of _Star Trek_) for that one.
> 
> Sorry for the brief departure in the discussion - back to modeling!
> 
> Bryan


Do the words "satire," "sarcasm" and "taking the piss" strike a familiar note?


----------



## CaptCBoard

Steve Mavronis said:


> [*]Modify the passenger interior wall cross-section shape to match the live set


This is actually the main problem with the Aurora Moonbus. That cross-section translates to the exterior geometry, making the MB slightly 'squat'. My analysis of the overall shape found that if you use the width of the body as the benchmark, the overall height is about 1/4" too low and the length of the MB is 3/4" too long. The model looks great, its always been one of my favorites-- but it is not accurate.

Martin Bower says the Aurora effort is pretty accurate, but he hasn't put the interior into his models. In my research, I discovered that the interior set and the filming model were required to exactly fit each other. This is because of the way they were going to shoot the plates of the interior so they'd match up with the windows in the FX model. This means the headroom shown on the set had to match, so in putting the interior into an actual model one can derive exactly (like 95%) what fits and what does not. This is why the Aurora model has an extra row of passenger seats. There were only 4 seats in the full-size set, but because the length of the Aurora model is too long, they added the other two seats.

I think its great that Frank is going to reproduce the Aurora Moonbus kit. I know Polar Lights considered it, but moved on without saying anything. My only purpose in posting this information here is because I've figured out most of what is wrong with the Aurora kit. I had to, to do my version. Steve's post mentioned some of the inaccuracies but lacked the reasons why those inaccuracies exist. It boils down to that, back in 1968, no one would ever know the difference and even if Aurora had known the proportions were off, they just would not have cared-- because it would not have made any difference.

My last comment is kind of a technical one, involving the scale of the Aurora kit. Because of the proportional inaccuracies, a scale relative to the scale of the filming model is not really possible. The kit is too long, so comparing the lengths of the two won't work. It is also too short in height, so the same thing applies. Even if you decided to make the length the benchmark, the resulting comparison would make the difference in the height even greater. So, this leaves only the human figures in the kit as the means to establish a scale, but even then the scale only refers to the figures. But since the figures are located inside the MB, technically that establishes the scale for the whole thing.

When I finally get my kit into production, one of the things that will be in the assembly guide will be my analysis of the original model and how I derived the dimensions I use in my version. There will also be a comparision with the Aurora kit. By the way, the original model was 1:12 scale, 32-inches long-- or thereabouts.

Scott


----------



## fluke

Scott, is there a chance that we can see your MoonBus out before next March 2010?


----------



## Dr. Pretorius

I've been hoping this kit would reissued.

Coolness!


----------



## StarshipClass

Moebius said:


> Thanks! [T]he only change, if any, [will be] the correct windshields. We'll see how it goes, but I'd like to put in both sets.


Both sets of windows is exactly what I would hope for--that's one heck of a nice option to have. Thanks for reproducing this kit! I've never owned it but have always admired its lines.



Steve H said:


> . . . [W]hat if that filming model had been hanging around when Space:1999 had been made, might it have been repainted, some new detailing planted on and used for something at Moonbase Alpha?


Ha! Great minds think alike. I was thinking: "What if that design or something very similar had been used for the Eagles?"


----------



## Steve Mavronis

I'm not sure why innaccuracies exisit in the Aurora kit compared to the filming miniature and to their own peliminary drawings. If you notice, their study drawing contains many details that did not make it into the kit. They did mess up the interior, from the rear wall, side wall cross-section, to the misalignment of the equipment bay with the side rcs shoulders instead of being located more forward into the cockpit. As far as the extra row of seats, remember in the movie Floyd is not seated in the back row. If we want an accurate 'representation' of the live action set we will have to scratch-build a custom one especially for the passenger area parts included with the Aurora kit. I've made cross-section drawings back in the late 1970's and a movie set interior can be made to fit. Another problem is with the movie interior window sills, which do not match the window frames on the exterior of the filming model, but do kind of match the window frame strut angle of the Aurora kit, which is interesting.

Here is a drawing a re-did a few years ago scaled to the Aurora kit and in proportionally accurate to the live action set from movie still analysis. The top cross-section is the "vent" section that is 1.5x the length of the bottom cross-section window section. Note- The exterior window frame struts in my drawing reflect the set designs, and would need to be changed to match the filming model exterior:


----------



## StarshipClass

Richard Baker said:


> One big problem was the clear windows being conformed to the hull exterior- it looked aerodynamic but that was not necessary on the Moon.


Some smoothness to the front of a moon vehicle would be good in order to allow dust to fall off more easily. The fewer cracks, holes, and ledges for dust to settle in, the better. From what I understand, the fine dust got into everything and was even a breathing hazard for the U.S. astronauts once they got back into the lunar module.


----------



## Richard Baker

Gemini1999 said:


> Joe -
> 
> The only SciFi TV show that Harlan Ellison had a significant involvement in back in the early 70's was a Canadian produced show called _The Starlost_.
> 
> Ellison did have a bit of an arguement over creative differences and the project went on without him, but he did get credit under the pen name of "Cordwainer Bird".
> 
> Now, in terms of _Space:1999_, neither Harlan Ellison, nor Robert Heinlein had any involvement in the creative development to it even in it's very early days.
> 
> When it comes to _2001: A Space Odyssey _having an influence on the first season of _Space:1999_....you bet! As for the second season, you can blame Fred Freiberger (the guy that produced the 3rd season of _Star Trek_) for that one.
> 
> Sorry for the brief departure in the discussion - back to modeling!
> 
> Bryan


You did understand that his post was a _joke_, right?

.


----------



## SteveR

Steve Mavronis said:


> As far as the extra row of seats, remember in the movie Floyd is not seated in the back row.


Yes -- Floyd is not sitting at the back of the bus, as it were. Check this shot.

... which lends credence to the idea that it was correct to add two more seats.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

SteveR said:


> Yes -- Floyd is not sitting at the back of the bus, as it were. Check this shot. ... which lends credence to the idea that it was correct to add two more seats.


If you look at a still of the interior looking towards the back you can determine which of the 5 window positions he is seated in. I'm not so sure the rear projection effect through the model windows perfectly matches, it seems a window or so too forward. Some people mistakenly count the white vent section as a window cover, it is not and the length is longer than a window section as I previously stated.


----------



## woof359




----------



## woof359




----------



## woof359

looks to me like the studio bus only had 2 seats in the back cause there sitting by the 5th window, and there right behind the tied down cargo


----------



## Steve Mavronis

woof359 said:


> looks to me like the studio bus only had 2 seats in the back cause there sitting by the 5th window, and there right behind the tied down cargo


You mean 4th window counting from front to back. The row of seats behind them are at the last window, for a total of 4 seats. In my illustration below, they are labeled in reverse. The yellow line is the equipment bay bulkhead, that extends 50% past the distance of an imaginary window section if projected forward, according to my geometric proof:


----------



## SteveR

Hmph. Now I'm not so sure. I think I'll leave the figgerin' to you guys.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

I just uploaded 2 rare images to my HobbyTalk Gallery. Here are medium rez versions of them showing the Moonbus interior set under construction. Note - the images are skewed to remove some vertical and horizontal distortion due to the photographer taking these off center from the film documentary he was watching. Use for general refence only and not for measurement purposes:


----------



## Gemini1999

Richard Baker said:


> You did understand that his post was a _joke_, right?
> 
> .


Rich -

Some of it, yes - mostly because it didn't make any sense at all. The first bit seemed more like having facts mixed up. It's what I get for cruising the board late in the evening instead of sleeping....


----------



## steve123




----------



## Dave Hussey

OMG!!!!

I'm eight years old once again! A kid in his pj's unwrappping the Moonbus from under the Christmas tree and rushing into the kitchen to show Mom and Dad and test fit the hull together while gobbling down breakfast!

Awesome!! Simply awesome!!!:thumbsup:

Huzz


----------



## Steve Mavronis

I'll have to check the sizing but I think those coffee swizzle stick straws may be good for adding padding detail to the lower passenger area walls if making a new custom built interior.


----------



## Carson Dyle

CaptCBoard said:


> My only purpose in posting this information here is because I've figured out most of what is wrong with the Aurora kit.


Interesting background info, Scott. Thanks for posting.


----------



## woof359

i counted from the front and wasnt sure if there were blinds drawn down over the froward window panes.I counted as the chick sandwich guy walked back toward Floyd, i was wondering where the sandwich guy was gonna sit. Dam SK for destroying props !!!!


----------



## The-Nightsky

Seriously....who cares whats wrong with it...if you dont like it fix it....me....i frakken happy as hades that this is coming around again!!! Can I get a Amen? All hail Moebius!!


----------



## woof359

your right, there sitting behind the 4th padded roof support, that makes it window 4 from front, the kit has 3 rows of seats and that makes Floyd sitting in the middle row of the kit, still love the kit and plan on getting a couple of new ones.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

woof359 said:


> i counted from the front and wasnt sure if there were blinds drawn down over the froward window panes.I counted as the chick sandwich guy walked back toward Floyd, i was wondering where the sandwich guy was gonna sit. Dam SK for destroying props !!!!


Those are not window blinds. They are air vents of some kind, and they are longer than the windows are.

Oh, and the seats survived. You can see them in the UFO series in the SkyDiver submarine control room.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Images of the kit, please!


----------



## woof359

*images*



Cajjunwolfman said:


> Images of the kit, please!


new or old kit?


----------



## woof359




----------



## mrmurph

Awesome news!
Thanks for going the extra mile, Frank, Dave, et. al.


----------



## Richard Baker

woof359 said:


>


Thursters-
http://atomiccity.yuku.com/topic/539/t/Coming-in-the-FALL.html
http://www.martinbowersmodelworld.co.uk./html/2001_moonbus2.html


----------



## Steve H

Steve Mavronis said:


> Those are not window blinds. They are air vents of some kind, and they are longer than the windows are.
> 
> Oh, and the seats survived. You can see them in the UFO series in the SkyDiver submarine control room.


You know, I suspect more than that survived and ended up in both UFO and the movie that provided much raw material for UFO, 'Journey to the far side of the Sun'. We know Kubrick was just on fire that sets, set dressing, prop, models and costumes not end up in 'cheap,kiddy sci fi' productions and MUST be destroyed (I'm sure he saw what happened to all the stuff from Forbidden Planet and that triggered this mania), MGM UK wasn't stupid. I think we'd be shocked and surprised to see how many bits and pieces ended up surviving. 

I won't go into the usual rant about the sadness of missing scenes, alternate takes, test footage, blueprints....*sigh*


----------



## Joe Brown

Richard Baker said:


> You did understand that his post was a _joke_, right?
> 
> .


And yep again - I guess he missed the Galaxy Quest part, or, he'd of understood right off!

Anyhow - I'm really surprised and delighted this kit will be coming back, and plan on buying several!


----------



## Yasutoshi

This big news becomes the topic in Japan. 
Surely is good; will be sold.


----------



## falcondesigns

That is good to hear,Yasutoshi-san.


----------



## woof359

thusters, well I learned somthing new today, many thanks


----------



## Richard Baker

woof359 said:


> thusters, well I learned somthing new today, many thanks


The way Aurora redesigned them for the model kit to have them as some sort of bizarre door is a logical conclusion. As thrusters the design makes a little more sense, especially when you add the missint top port, but to be really practical there should be a second set towards the rear.
Personally I think they ewre added to balance the design visually- without them it just does not look right. 
This is one part I thin is a natural for the aftermarket casters to address.

.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> The way Aurora redesigned them for the model kit to have them as some sort of bizarre door is a logical conclusion. As thrusters the design makes a little more sense, especially when you add the missint top port, but to be really practical there should be a second set towards the rear.
> Personally I think they ewre added to balance the design visually- without them it just does not look right.
> This is one part I thin is a natural for the aftermarket casters to address.
> 
> .


He's not alone, I, too thought they were some odd hatch, either an airlock kind of thing or something, maybe a ramp or stair. It wasn't until much later I learned that was a thruster cluster.

I've tried to logic it out, thinking of the CG of the bus, thinking of line of thrust, all that and it just defeats me. Even when I think of the unit as a 'protective cage' and try to ignore the quasi-streamlining (clearly un-needed), there SHOULD be 4 of them.

Only thing I can think of, the forward facing thrusters should be good sized to kill forward momentum quickly, and..hm, that's about it.

I can't recall any place on the moon bus where there might be smaller, more subtle maneuvering thrusters.

So, resin aftermarket replacement thrusters? or just inserts?


----------



## Richard Baker

_So, resin aftermarket replacement thrusters? or just inserts?_ 
Either would work for me. Inserts would be simplier, but IIRC the ports are not quite correct in number or position and a whole new 'Shoulder Thuster' might be the best.
A photo-etch foor antenna would also be popular IMO...

.


----------



## scotpens

The Moonbus was designed to look visually interesting, period. It doesn't even have any recognizable main thrusters for forward propulsion. The entire design is no more practical than the Seaview, the Flying Sub or the Proteus. So let's just have fun with it without trying to retcon it into a believable vehicle.


Richard Baker said:


> _
> A photo-etch foor antenna would also be popular IMO..._


_?cixelsyd ew erA_


----------



## CaptCBoard

You guys need to remember that the hardware in 2001 was designed with the input of real NASA scientists. The maneuvering thrusters actually do work when you realize that the thruster used to move forward is not a part of the maneuvering thruster package. That group handles side to side translation, roll and braking. There is no yaw or pitch function, though a yaw could probably be introduced. Pitch would have no function in a gravity environment since the vehicle would most likely remain level during flight. The roll thrusters would only be used to keep the vehicle from rolling, like stabilizing thrusters on a cruise ship. Since the vehicle would be kept aloft by the 6 main thrusters, any roll introduced would result in the flightpath being corrupted since the thrusters maintaining altitude would be vectored away from the vertical-- thus the need for the roll function. As for getting the Moonbus to go forward, those thrusters are located to each side in the rear--










Because there is no atmospheric resistance, these thrusters do not need to be any more powerful than the others in the maneuvering thruster package. Only the vertical thrusters would remain under power during the course of the flight.

Scott


----------



## scotpens

CaptCBoard said:


> . . . As for getting the Moonbus to go forward, those thrusters are located to each side in the rear--


Oh, so THAT's where those li'l suckers are!

Just out of curiosity, has anyone ever figured what the mass of a hypothetical "real" Moonbus would be, how much it would weigh in lunar gravity, how much continuous vertical thrust would be needed to keep the vehicle off the ground while traveling, and how much fuel it would need to consume?


----------



## idMonster

So who's gonna be the first to come out with Clavius School District and Starhound decals?

Gordon


----------



## Richard Baker

scotpens said:


> The Moonbus was designed to look visually interesting, period. It doesn't even have any recognizable main thrusters for forward propulsion. The entire design is no more practical than the Seaview, the Flying Sub or the Proteus. So let's just have fun with it without trying to retcon it into a believable vehicle.?cixelsyd ew erA


seY

.


----------



## Richard Baker

CaptCBoard said:


> You guys need to remember that the hardware in 2001 was designed with the input of real NASA scientists. The maneuvering thrusters actually do work when you realize that the thruster used to move forward is not a part of the maneuvering thruster package. That group handles side to side translation, roll and braking. There is no yaw or pitch function, though a yaw could probably be introduced. Pitch would have no function in a gravity environment since the vehicle would most likely remain level during flight. The roll thrusters would only be used to keep the vehicle from rolling, like stabilizing thrusters on a cruise ship. Since the vehicle would be kept aloft by the 6 main thrusters, any roll introduced would result in the flightpath being corrupted since the thrusters maintaining altitude would be vectored away from the vertical-- thus the need for the roll function. As for getting the Moonbus to go forward, those thrusters are located to each side in the rear--
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is no atmospheric resistance, these thrusters do not need to be any more powerful than the others in the maneuvering thruster package. Only the vertical thrusters would remain under power during the course of the flight.
> 
> Scott


That does make sense now.
Any truth to the rumour that the Moon Bus was originally going to 'hop' s it travelled?

.


----------



## Seashark

While I'm not a fan of the design personally, I can appreciate the troubles Moebius no doubt went to in securing the rights to produce a repop of this kit; to them I say Thanks, I'll probably buy one eventually. :thumbsup:

(If nothing else to kitbash it into something I'll like, perhaps an early Starfleet shuttle? )


----------



## Steve H

CaptCBoard said:


> You guys need to remember that the hardware in 2001 was designed with the input of real NASA scientists. The maneuvering thrusters actually do work when you realize that the thruster used to move forward is not a part of the maneuvering thruster package. That group handles side to side translation, roll and braking. There is no yaw or pitch function, though a yaw could probably be introduced. Pitch would have no function in a gravity environment since the vehicle would most likely remain level during flight. The roll thrusters would only be used to keep the vehicle from rolling, like stabilizing thrusters on a cruise ship. Since the vehicle would be kept aloft by the 6 main thrusters, any roll introduced would result in the flightpath being corrupted since the thrusters maintaining altitude would be vectored away from the vertical-- thus the need for the roll function. As for getting the Moonbus to go forward, those thrusters are located to each side in the rear--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is no atmospheric resistance, these thrusters do not need to be any more powerful than the others in the maneuvering thruster package. Only the vertical thrusters would remain under power during the course of the flight.
> 
> Scott


Nicely reasoned out. I hadn't thought of those parts on the back as forward thrusters, mainly because I haven't seen the movie in some time. Guess I need to fix that. 

But they also fooled me because they don't have an obvious 'motor' look to them, like the belly engine bells do.

Now, I note those are canted outward to put the thrust up thru the centerline of the bus. Were they gimbled? I seem to recall on the kit they moved but, hey, 40 years since I built one..


----------



## scotpens

CaptCBoard said:


> The roll thrusters would only be used to keep the vehicle from rolling, like stabilizing thrusters on a cruise ship. Since the vehicle would be kept aloft by the 6 main thrusters, any roll introduced would result in the flightpath being corrupted since the thrusters maintaining altitude would be vectored away from the vertical-- thus the need for the roll function.


Getting a bit off-topic for a moment, but don't large passenger vessels use bilge keels (hull strakes) and gyro-stabilizers for roll control? They also transfer water ballast from one side of the ship to the other to maintain trim. Transverse bow thrusters are used for tight maneuvering. The _Queen Mary 2_, for example, by using its four swiveling propeller nacelles and six bow thrusters, can turn around 180° in its own length.


Steve H said:


> Now, I note those are canted outward to put the thrust up thru the centerline of the bus. Were they gimbled? I seem to recall on the kit they moved but, hey, 40 years since I built one..


Perhaps the downward thrusters were meant to be gimbal-mounted to allow a few degrees of rotation for pitch and roll control. The engine bells on the Aurora kit weren't designed to move, nor were they canted outward as on the filming model. They just glue into a vertical position.


----------



## fluke

FAR OUT!  I just guessed those were thruster points when I built mine...it seemed reasonable.


----------



## Magesblood

Magesblood said:


> The Prada bag of us sci-fi modeling geeks!
> 
> hooray!


I realize three days later that could have been less gay.

Oh well. Damage done. :freak:


----------



## fluke

Oh great big silly you!


----------



## Zorro

Magesblood said:


> I realize three days later that could have been less gay.
> 
> Oh well. Damage done. :freak:


It wasn't gay. It was metrosexual.


----------



## OzyMandias

Magesblood said:


> I realize three days later that could have been less gay.
> 
> Oh well. Damage done. :freak:


Naaaaah, it got the point across about how most of us feel about this kit coming out. My Wife and I both got a good belly laugh out of it.

Not that I'm condoning the purchase of Prada bags now...


----------



## Gilusions

Seaview said:


> I'd recommend that a base be made by one of the after-market folks like Just An illusion or VooDooFX, and leave the modelling of the craft itself to Moebius in order to keep the price down to the $50 level.
> In grade school, I scratchbuilt a lunar surface from plaster of paris and using marbles and golf balls for forming craters; i just might do that again after getting this kit!



A while ago I was subcontracted to cast this base. It is 12" wide by 18"deep by 9" tall.

With the designers permission it will be available on my site including more information in the next few days.

This will work for the Moonbus as well as other model kits


----------



## StarshipClass

Gilusions said:


> A while ago I was subcontracted to cast this base. It is 12" wide by 18"deep by 9" tall.
> 
> With the designers permission it will be available on my site including more information in the next few days.
> 
> This will work for the Moonbus as well as other model kits


I usually don't care for kit or aftermarket bases but that base actually makes a lot of sense creating a sort of diorama with its sculpted mountain background. Very realistic! Excellent work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Mavronis

That base looks a lot like the Moonbus kit box cover!


----------



## John P

Richard Baker said:


> That does make sense now.
> Any truth to the rumour that the Moon Bus was originally going to 'hop' s it travelled?
> 
> .


Actually, what I heard was that the feet were originally supposed to be caterpillar tracks. I guess Stanley thought that would be WAY too slow (and require practical motorized miniatures on a diorama background, instead of animating cutout still pictures, which is easier).


----------



## stevezodiak

fluke said:


> I can help out with lighting ideas and the window fix is very easy if Frank and the Lads decide not to go there. Maybe this will get Capt. cardboard going with his 1/24 version?
> 
> Thats light sheet on the ceiling and all the interior lighting is powered by 4 AAA batteries under the floor.


Hi Fluke,

Beautiful photos and work. One question tho, could you, or someone, explain what and how this "Light sheet" is and works. I've never heard about this. It certainly looks incredible.


----------



## Gilusions

stevezodiak said:


> Hi Fluke,
> 
> Beautiful photos and work. One question tho, could you, or someone, explain what and how this "Light sheet" is and works. I've never heard about this. It certainly looks incredible.



Light sheet is a light that is about as thick as four sheets of paper can be cut to shapes can be radius or bent to 90 degrees a power inverter is needed to illuminate it. I wanted to demonstrate on my moonbus but I have seen some one else has done that. But I will be able offer it when the kit comes out.
If you like to see examples you can go to my website.


----------



## Richard Baker

John P said:


> Actually, what I heard was that the feet were originally supposed to be caterpillar tracks. I guess Stanley thought that would be WAY too slow (and require practical motorized miniatures on a diorama background, instead of animating cutout still pictures, which is easier).


The Novel has it tracked- it was also mentioned it could even 'fly' in emergencies.

It is not in any reference I can find here, but years ago IIRC somebody mentioned in an interview that it had been intended to leap across the landscape- the overbuilt landing gear would extend down further and the six bell engines would 'burp' the liftoff. The only moon-leaper I remeber seeing was in the old Gerry Anderson show- and he reused the same model for a later show and had it glide-hover like the Moon Bus did on screen...

.


----------



## Magesblood

OzyMandias said:


> Naaaaah, it got the point across about how most of us feel about this kit coming out. My Wife and I both got a good belly laugh out of it.
> 
> Not that I'm condoning the purchase of Prada bags now...


Heavens no! They're made from Bengal tigers and have a giant panda hide lining!

evil!


----------



## Steve H

stevezodiak said:


> Hi Fluke,
> 
> Beautiful photos and work. One question tho, could you, or someone, explain what and how this "Light sheet" is and works. I've never heard about this. It certainly looks incredible.


I'll make it a little less technical 

Light sheet is like a LED squished flat like paper.

It can be curved but I don't think it can be bent at a hard, sharp angle.

I think there's lots of things that could be tried with light sheet that nobody has thought of yet, such as, I wonder if you could mold it within clear resin for something?

From what I've seen (and I may be behind the curve) the main thing holding back even greater use is, it's still kinda pricy. About like LEDs were in the '70s, or laser pointers in the early '90s. Both things which you can find in Dollar Stores nowadays, so...come on, light sheet!


----------



## fxshop

Steve H said:


> I'll make it a little less technical
> 
> Light sheet is like a LED squished flat like paper.
> 
> It can be curved but I don't think it can be bent at a hard, sharp angle.
> 
> I think there's lots of things that could be tried with light sheet that nobody has thought of yet, such as, I wonder if you could mold it within clear resin for something?
> 
> From what I've seen (and I may be behind the curve) the main thing holding back even greater use is, it's still kinda pricy. About like LEDs were in the '70s, or laser pointers in the early '90s. Both things which you can find in Dollar Stores nowadays, so...come on, light sheet!


 Not to worry! We will be making a small & inexpensive lighitng system for the moonbus when its out. :thumbsup: Thanks Randy / VoodooFX


----------



## fluke

stevezodiak said:


> Hi Fluke,
> 
> Beautiful photos and work. One question tho, could you, or someone, explain what and how this "Light sheet" is and works. I've never heard about this. It certainly looks incredible.


Thanks Steve!  The 'bare' light sheet or aka EL lamp gives off a perfect tone of blue that is just right for the Moon Bus interior. The most tricky part is the Moon bus console ....if one could cast them in clear resin that would be a nice addition indeed.


----------



## SUNGOD

This might sound like a stupid question but does Moebius actually have the 2001 licence or will the moonbus be unlicenced like the Airfix Orion was when it was reissued in the 90's?


----------



## Gilusions

Steve H said:


> I'll make it a little less technical
> 
> Light sheet is like a LED squished flat like paper.
> 
> It can be curved but I don't think it can be bent at a hard, sharp angle.
> 
> I think there's lots of things that could be tried with light sheet that nobody has thought of yet, such as, I wonder if you could mold it within clear resin for something?
> 
> From what I've seen (and I may be behind the curve) the main thing holding back even greater use is, it's still kinda pricy. About like LEDs were in the '70s, or laser pointers in the early '90s. Both things which you can find in Dollar Stores nowadays, so...come on, light sheet!


Hi Steve,
I have been providing light sheet for years now and been ask for different ways to light kits.


You can bend it 90 degrees and not suffer light lost at the bend


----------



## falcondesigns

SUNGOD said:


> This might sound like a stupid question but does Moebius actually have the 2001 licence or will the moonbus be unlicenced like the Airfix Orion was when it was reissued in the 90's?


This is a licenced kit of the Aurora Moonbus.


----------



## Gilusions

fluke said:


> Thanks Steve!  The 'bare' light sheet or aka EL lamp gives off a perfect tone of blue that is just right for the Moon Bus interior. The most tricky part is the Moon bus console ....if one could cast them in clear resin that would be a nice addition indeed.


Hi Fluke,

For the premium Spindrift included lightsheet with clear resin to eliminate light boxes so that the corridors won't be sacrifice. Also I do have it in white and blue-green in colors that I can offer for the overhead lighting


----------



## fluke

Sounds cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias

SUNGOD said:


> This might sound like a stupid question but does Moebius actually have the 2001 licence or will the moonbus be unlicenced like the Airfix Orion was when it was reissued in the 90's?


Frank said around about page 2 of this thread:


> We have announced the reissue of the Moon Bus. As long as there are no unseen problems, it will be out about March 2010. As far as anything further, we'll see how the Moon Bus sells.


Falcondesigns is correct that this is a licensed re-engineering (?) of the original kit. Sales appear to dictate if if there will be any other releases.


----------



## Steve H

Gilusions said:


> Hi Steve,
> I have been providing light sheet for years now and been ask for different ways to light kits.
> 
> 
> You can bend it 90 degrees and not suffer light lost at the bend


I stand corrected and apologize for my ignorance!

Wow, I've never seen that. That's very, very interesting.

Can things be glued to light sheet without harming it? can it be painted over so only parts glow?

Are these questions better left to one of the other forums? Sorry, a little carried away


----------



## Steve H

OzyMandias said:


> Frank said around about page 2 of this thread:
> 
> 
> Falcondesigns is correct that this is a licensed re-engineering (?) of the original kit. Sales appear to dictate if if there will be any other releases.


Yeah, that's the question mark. Frank said there are no Aurora tools, yet didn't say it was reverse engineered. 

So, does anyone recall if some other company had duplicate tools back in the day? I doubt Airfix as Aurora had their own UK branch, I don't think Midori or Marusan in Japan leased tooling, they tended to crank out their own

ahhh, never mind. They'll tell us when they tell us. I just have too active a mind.


----------



## OzyMandias

I'm assuming that the kit will be reverse engineered from an existing kit. It will be fascinating to hear the story behind this kit being made available.

As you say, it will be down to Frank to let us know when the time is right.


----------



## xsavoie

Let's hope the 2001 the Space Station,Discovery,Orion,Aries 1B and Astronaut in both Moon Surface and optional Discovery backpack sees the light of day soon.I always thought that it would be a good idea that a Sci-Fi plastic kit manufacturer could take advantage of the various existing Sci-Fi web sites and modeling magazines to invite modelers to visit their web site and take a vote on which possible kit releases,on a list chosen by the manufacturer himself,which they would like the best seen reissued.This would give a kit manufacturer a good idea on which kits to concentrate on.Information on possible kit price,scale or size of possible releases would be useful as well.A much wider audience could be reached this way,which would be great.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Let's hope that Moonbus does well, and there are no unforseen problems with it, then we'll start thinking about a second or third 2001 kit...
I believe that was Frank's message from his post near the beginning of this thread.

As for reverse engineered kits Moonbus is not the first kit we're doing this way - Polar Lights did a bunch of them -I went thru my list and I count 31 PL kits that were reverse engineered from old Aurora or Addar kits...
And Revell ran about seven more in original Aurora tooling...


----------



## woof359

I guess Im ignorant on what is reverse engineered kits? take an old kit apart and make molds from the parts?


----------



## scotpens

woof359 said:


> I guess Im ignorant on what is reverse engineered kits? take an old kit apart and make molds from the parts?


The simple answer: Yes.

Basically it means using the parts of an existing complete, unbuilt kit as patterns for new tooling. I'm not an engineer or a machinist, but I imagine that plenty of precision measurement and fine machining is involved as well, to create molds with the same detail level as the originals. I'm sure Dave Metzner can fill us in on the exact process.


----------



## Steve H

woof359 said:


> I guess Im ignorant on what is reverse engineered kits? take an old kit apart and make molds from the parts?


That would be one way, but then you have problems caused by any changes introduced in building, such as sanding seams, any modifications, any un-used parts (if there were options) and such like.

I think ideally you take an unbuilt kit and create new tooling from it. I recall in the past with Polar Lights it was mentioned that this process destroys the kit, I wonder if now there are better ways, such as 3-D laser scans into cad-cam or other computer design systems.

(I hope that's how it's done because that's so cool. I can imagine so many ways that could be played with, because once you've got the data in your computer, in the 'virtual tooling' you can change the scale, modify surface details, do ANYTHING before you start cutting steel)

Ah, such an amazing time we're in


----------



## OzyMandias

Dave Metzner said:


> As for reverse engineered kits Moonbus is not the first kit we're doing this way - Polar Lights did a bunch of them -I went thru my list and I count 31 PL kits that were reverse engineered from old Aurora or Addar kits...
> And Revell ran about seven more in original Aurora tooling...


Reverse engineering in no way detracts from the collecting and building of these kits IMHO. Having just recently finished PLs Bride of Frankenstein kit, I can attest to the fact that some of the major problems that I heard about as regards to making the kit 'work' in it's Aurora incarnation were all but eliminated in the new production of the kit. Aside from having new copyright dates and company logos on the new kits, I'm perfectly happy to have them in my collection.

This is me speaking as an Aurora collector with a repop budget... :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens

Steve H said:


> . . .I can imagine so many ways that could be played with, because once you've got the data in your computer, in the 'virtual tooling' you can change the scale, modify surface details, do ANYTHING before you start cutting steel)


Even create perfectly fitting, all-new parts! (Hint, hint.)











OzyMandias said:


> Reverse engineering in no way detracts from the collecting and building of these kits IMHO. Having just recently finished PLs Bride of Frankenstein kit, I can attest to the fact that some of the major problems that I heard about as regards to making the kit 'work' in it's Aurora incarnation were all but eliminated in the new production of the kit.


The original Aurora _Seaview_ had issues with flash, parts fit, and thick sprue gates that had to be hacked off and filed down. Polar Lights' reverse-engineered repop is a vast improvement.


----------



## fluke

Are the arrows in that pic a hint to Moebius Models? 

I would hope that if Frank and the gang at Moebius go that direction that they
make the kits front glass optional so some hardcore AURORA collectors can have their original dream kit to have. 

Its been so long since my build up....did Aurora have the two side glass parts all one piece and mounted flush with the top body part?....if so YUCK! that would be nice to have corrected as well.....I mean heck if you gotta go by reverse engineering
might as well go for broke? I'll pay a bit more for a better kit....I know I'm not the only one....50.00 to 75.00 sure beats 300.00 to 700.00 any day!


----------



## Dr. Brad

fluke said:


> I'll pay a bit more for a better kit....I know I'm not the only one....50.00 to 75.00 sure beats 300.00 to 700.00 any day!


You got that right! I still can't believe this is happening!


----------



## scotpens

fluke said:


> I would hope that if Frank and the gang at Moebius go that direction that they make the kits front glass optional so some hardcore AURORA collectors can have their original dream kit to have.
> 
> Its been so long since my build up....did Aurora have the two side glass parts all one piece and mounted flush with the top body part?....if so YUCK! that would be nice to have corrected as well.....


Yes, the Aurora kit had long single flush-fitting clear pieces for the side windows. And I must admit, I still kind of like the streamlined front windshields, even though they'd be unnecessary on an actual moon vehicle. They just give it that "bussy" look.


----------



## fluke

Yes Dr. Brad.....its not a dream so stop pinching yourself...you'll get an infection :freak:

Thanks Scott! I thought so. Beside a few short comings it really is a great kit......in fact I think its the BEST Aurora Sc-Fi model kit...the Spindrift 2nd.
I was going to say the Flying sub 3rd but I'm pretty sure that has always been a Monogram kit.

All I can say is *WOW!!!!* :tongue::hat: after years of everyone telling us to "forget about it, aint gonna happen... so leave us alone" we finally get one of the MOST sought after Sci-Fi grail kits of all time.

Maybe one day Frank or Dave might let us in on how the Kubrick estate finally decided to let it happen?....that is a story I would like to hear for sure.


----------



## OzyMandias

scotpens said:


> Even create perfectly fitting, all-new parts! (Hint, hint.)


Frank mentioned earlier they are looking into optional cockpit windows; original and prop accurate.



scotpens said:


> The original Aurora _Seaview_ had issues with flash, parts fit, and thick sprue gates that had to be hacked off and filed down. Polar Lights' reverse-engineered repop is a vast improvement.


There's another one that I have built and it went together like a dream. I even managed to get the window glass to sit in the right spot to conform to the curve of the observation nose.


----------



## John P

fluke said:


> Thanks Scott! I thought so. Beside a few short comings it really is a great kit......in fact I think its the BEST Aurora Sc-Fi model kit...the Spindrift 2nd.
> I was going to say the Flying sub 3rd but I'm pretty sure that has always been a Monogram kit.


Nope, 'twas an Aurora kit nefore Monogram bought them.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Maybe Moebius could fix or offer new side window frame inserts that are molded with the correct separator strut angles. The Aurora kit had the angles reversed and wrong. Also there is a raised rib projecting from each strut going out to the edge on the bottom black surface, similar to the ones on the cockpit's anti-glare panels. See Martin Bower's Moonbus model photos for reference:


----------



## Dave Metzner

I think that we've made it pretty clear that there will be no major re-tooling or redesign of parts - the new kit will be much the same as the original - we are looking into making the side windows to fit into the window frames as individual windows rather than the large clear parts fitted to the outer hull as in the original Aurora kit....we will pay attention to the final fit of parts to make every effort to assure the best fit for the builder.
Other wise the kit will be generally unchanged...
There will surely be plenty of aftermarket parts available for this kit for those who just cannot build it as it comes in the box...

As for the reverse engineering process destroying the donor kit - yep that's generally the case - don't cry, we didn't send a MIB example.

Dave


----------



## Steve Mavronis

No problem, I was mainly worried about the fit of the side window frame peice against the hull due to the gap caused by the old conformal window strip when using the individual window peices. Even if it is exactly like the original kit parts, I'm fine with that too as my suggestion can be easily fixed and/or modified during the building process. Sorry, my imagination was getting me carried away! I'm so excited Moebius is coming out with this classic Moonbus kit. Thank you.


----------



## Steve H

You know, the ONE thing that gets me, that bugs me, is knowing that there are people out there who are UPSET that Moebius is doing this, because it will affect the 'value' of their 'rare, collectable' kit.

I dislike that kind of thinking, I can't understand it. It's not logical. The value of a thing is what a person is willing to pay. You can sit there and say "My Mint in box Moonbus is worth $20,000! Who wants to buy it?" and if nobody buys it, IT'S NOT WORTH $20K!!

Now, I'll be honest, $50 is on the outside edge of what I'm willing to pay for ANY model kit. My comfort zone is more in the $25 range. But there's a whole lot of people who build a whole lot of current kits and from what I've seen $50 seems to be just about median range so, I'm just a tightwad I guess. 

I'm just excited this is happening and am so happy, it IS like a bit of childhood returning. 

Hey, Dave? I 'm assuming you guys will mold this in 'practical' colors, but any thought of like a 'CultTV man' exclusive with that horrid, horrid green color interior parts? Just for nostalgia's sake


----------



## fluke

Thanks for the clarification Dave 

Yes good question.....Being that the kits BOX is going to be paper wrapped ...Is there any way to match the light grey and lime green tones? 

That would be like..totally awesome Dude


----------



## John P

Steve H said:


> You know, the ONE thing that gets me, that bugs me, is knowing that there are people out there who are UPSET that Moebius is doing this, because it will affect the 'value' of their 'rare, collectable' kit.
> 
> I dislike that kind of thinking, I can't understand it. It's not logical. The value of a thing is what a person is willing to pay. You can sit there and say "My Mint in box Moonbus is worth $20,000! Who wants to buy it?" and if nobody buys it, IT'S NOT WORTH $20K!!


Well, that's the point. One moment you had something worth $20k, that there was a possibility of selling, now you don't! And now you're _never _gonna get that $20k! You'd be upset too! I completely understand why they're mad. It's completely logical. I don't CARE, mind you , but I underastand.


----------



## Zorro

John P said:


> Well, that's the point. One moment you had something worth $20k, that there was a possibility of selling, now you don't! And now you're _never _gonna get that $20k! You'd be upset too! I completely understand why they're mad. It's completely logical. I don't CARE, mind you , but I underastand.


Most Aurora collectors have figured out along the way that the possibility of various repops was a risk we would have to consider when paying serious money for original kits. I've never gotten _mad_ when PL or Revell or Moebius repopped a heretofore rare kit I had spent major moolah on. But I _did_ say ... _damn!!_


----------



## jbond

People have had plenty of time to figure out that the majority of Aurora kits would be repopped at some point--Polar Lights laid the groundwork and if anyone seriously thought their investment was bulletproof after all the PL releases they have no one to blame but themselves...


----------



## scotpens

Does a repop really lower the value of an original kit that much? If someone buys a mint-in-box original for a few hundred or a thousand dollars or more, chances are they're never going to build it. They're investing in a collectible, like stamps, coins and commemorative plates. The repop is analogous to a modern replica of a rare classic automobile. Same look and style, but not an original -- and meant to be driven, not locked away in a garage and brought out occasionally for shows and concours d'elegance. Just like re-issues of classic model kits are meant to be BUILT!


----------



## Carson Dyle

Kits do not actually have any "value." They are worth only what someone will pay you for them.

They are not like comics and baseball cards, they are not 'collectible', and there is no decided value that a kit is sold at. Kits trade on ebay for given ranges of values, but that also does not mean that they are actually worth that much money- only that some buyers have been willing to pay that. 

So a model has been sold in the past for $200. So what? That certainly does not mean that every one of those kits made is suddenly worth $200. It also does not mean that another one will sell for $200. The last chump that wanted one for $200 already has his kit- the next chump might not want to spend that much. If there's no one who will give you that much money, it doesn't matter at all what the last one traded for. "Regularly goes for XXX on Ebay" is a fantasy. The only thing you can accurately say is "has gone for XXX in the past on Ebay." The next one might sell for something similar, or it may sell for something completely different.

The price someone has paid for one might help you guess what someone else might pay for yours. And it might not. A model kit is worth nothing until you have money in hand for it.


----------



## Kit

Respectfully disagree, Carson. Model kits are just like comics and cards in this regard. All were cheap and in the years before everything became a collectible, were meant for short lives. They were discarded and thus became "rare" only in the sense that there were fewer of them than people that wanted them.

I remember in the '80s, John F. Green days, how unbelieveable it was to find unbuilt kits, much less mib. One thing eBay taught me was that anything that was mass-produced is not really rare. Even with comics, the price guides are based on how much someone will pay them, often on eBay. Same thing with kits, only we don't have an Overstreet for this hobby.

But also like comics and cards, the makers of kits have tried to pump up sales with contrived collectibles, like reissues, glow editions and tin packaging. I buy my share, but it's increasingly difficult to rationalize them as investments. 

Any investment is a risk. No doubt like comics, demand will disappear for anything but the most mint, untouched copies of kits, as all the people who want certain kits will get them, and what will be rare will be willing buyers.


----------



## CaptCBoard

I have to disagree with Rob when he says kits are not collectible. I agree there is no set price, but when you consider how the value of all collectibles can vary in price when condition and rarity are figured in, no collectible has a set price.

I would guess that of all those things collectors collect, model kits may be the smallest category. Aurora kits would certainly be a major sub-category-- and of all things collectible, Aurora is probably the most reproduced brand, if you consider how many out of the entire catalog have been remanufactured in the present era.

A related point to this is the Mars Attacks trading cards from 1962. A complete set of the original cards goes for thousands of dollars. A single card can go for over $100. The reproduction set of 56 cards sells for about $50 and the originals have never lost their value.

I once paid $1100 for the Lost in Space kit, the one with the little Chariot and the monster with the boulder. This was back before Polar Lights was even a gleam in Tom Lowe's eye. I made molds of every part in the kit and resold the original kit for $900. I cast the kit in resin and made box and instruction sheet reproductions, selling the resulting copy for $180 each. I sold 40 of those kits to people who were delighted to be able to buy one and actually build it. Years later, Polar Lights did the same kit and sold it for under $30 and they sold LOTS of them.

My point is this: To some people, an original kit has a value based on what they have paid for it. When they decide to sell it, they have to hope they can get what they paid for it or more. Of course, this is only obvious. What happens when reproductions are made is the number of people wanting an original kit goes down. Those who were wannabe collectors but never had the money to acquire their heart's desire, become retail customers; happy to see they can buy their heart's desire at a price they can afford. So, the number of actual collectors essentially remains the same. There will always be those who collect the originals. They will also become customers of the reproductions, so they can have their cake and build it, too. Or, I should say, they have become customers. Polar Lights did this for a long time. 

But, what about the price of the original kits? As has been said before, that is only effected by what the buyer is willing to pay. The collector is still the guy who wants the original and who decides what the original is worth-- to him. Is he willing to pay less than what he would have 10 years ago? Yes. But is the seller willing to take less than he would 10 years ago? It still depends on how much he wants to sell the kit, the reason he's selling it.

I don't think a reproduction of the Moonbus kit will effect the price of the original Aurora version too much. Certainly, built models will be less valuable, probably by a lot. But, complete kits, MIB or not, will retain their value to collectors. It all boils down to exactly how many people collect Aurora kits as Aurora kits, not as cool models to be built.

Scott


----------



## Gemini1999

Carson Dyle said:


> Kits do not actually have any "value." They are worth only what someone will pay you for them.
> 
> They are not like comics and baseball cards, they are not 'collectible', and there is no decided value that a kit is sold at. Kits trade on ebay for given ranges of values, but that also does not mean that they are actually worth that much money- only that some buyers have been willing to pay that.
> 
> So a model has been sold in the past for $200. So what? That certainly does not mean that every one of those kits made is suddenly worth $200. It also does not mean that another one will sell for $200. The last chump that wanted one for $200 already has his kit- the next chump might not want to spend that much. If there's no one who will give you that much money, it doesn't matter at all what the last one traded for. "Regularly goes for XXX on Ebay" is a fantasy. The only thing you can accurately say is "has gone for XXX in the past on Ebay." The next one might sell for something similar, or it may sell for something completely different.
> 
> The price someone has paid for one might help you guess what someone else might pay for yours. And it might not. A model kit is worth nothing until you have money in hand for it.


Just as an illustration point, there is an original MoonBus model on eBay right now. The bidding has reached around 300 bucks at this point. Depending on how fervent those bidders are at obtaining an orignal unbuilt kit (or whatever), if they found out that a repop was going to be available soon from another model manufacturer, some of those bids might go away.

There are folks out there with the money and desire to pay big bucks for a hard-to-find kit, but for those that are selling them at premium prices, a repop pretty much deflates their bubble in terms of potential customers.

Just for me, I'd rather wait for the repop at a lower price than pay a premium for an original kit. Once the kit is built, it doesn't really matter to me when it was produced or how much/how little it cost. If I can save a buck and buy the same product, or one that is potentially better, that's the direction I would go.

Bryan


----------



## Steve H

But model kits, and all that, AREN'T investments! They're mass produced pop culture items, some of which have ARTIFICIALLY created rarity but still, on the whole, are not and should NEVER be seen as 'investments'.

Buy it because you like it. Buy several because you may want to trade with a new friend who missed out. Buy a case because you want to make gifts of it for friends. But don't think for an INSTANT it's an investment. 

Old baseball cards are rare because kids messed them up. Old Hot Wheels are rare because we kids played with them, smashed them into other cars, and others wrecked the crap out of them. Blah blah blah.

I would say ANYTHING produced since the mid '80s has no real value because so many folks DID start buying them to keep MIB. 

but this is an old rant of mine and I suspect this isn't the right place to keep going on.

Keep in mind your $20k MIB Moonbus will be worth exactly ZERO come the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Polar Lights re-issues were never exactly the same as the original Aurora kits 
#1 all were in POLAR LIGHTS boxes
#2 almost every one was molded in different colors than the the originals
#3 Many had part numbers differing from the original kit
#4Some were even different scale fromt the original. 

This was done intentionally so that the new Polar Lights versions of the kits would not be mistaken for the original rare collectible kits..

The new Moebius kits are like that as well and Moonbus will not be exactly like the original - it won't be molded in the gray and mint green. The part numbers will not be the same the box won't say AURORA on it and the kit will not have Aurora engraved on any of the parts...

Old and Rare model kits are worth good dollars.. They are rare because everybody built them nobody kept them unbuilt in the box - Rare 3 in 1 AMT car kits bring hundreds of dollars each ORIGINAL MIB Aurora kits are still worht good money becvause thay are RARE...The critical word here is RARE!

Conversely Modern kits produced as collectibles are worthless (IE kits in Collector Tins) because they are common and will never be rare - everybody who buys them takes them home and preserves them so the kits don't get built so they never really become rare- Same with collector die-cast most of it is worthless because most of it will never be rare.....

The new Moonbus should not hurt the value of MIB original kits too much over the long haul since it is really not the same kit at all...

Dave


----------



## Moebius

I don't see a repop hurting value, just demand, as weird as that sounds. I know demand can effect value of course, but with any sealed kit that is truly mint or close, it should never go down that much. To a collector. Myself, I would still but a mint sealed Moon Bus if I could find one in the price range I'd like to pay. Even after this is out on store shelves. I bought a sealed Aurora kit at IPMS in Columbus that we're in the process of repoping. Just because I'm a collector and I wanted it. I could have waited 3 months and just had a reissue, but to me it's not the same. And no, I won't mention the kit I bought!

The repops will make it harder for someone to sell an original, especially built or in lesser condition. But mint sealed kits will always have a market place. To the collector.


----------



## Richard Baker

I have seen the old AMT Star Trek kits on sale at convetntions for very hight pices- IIRC a K-7 Station kit was almost $250 MIB. It was there for a collector tobuy- somebody who wanted an original kit sealed, never to actually be built.
I can appreciate the collector mindset but I am not wireed that way. I buy something because I want it and I build or use it without any consideration for a future value.
I am always amazed at some of the highth prices things I have are selling for on eBay- I am just glad I already own the items because I never could afford them now.

I am deltghted abou the Moon Bus repop- I want to get a couple for doing proper builds and some variants. I have one original I bought at K-Mart when they first were released, unfortunately my modeling skills were not as good then and I have been pondering a teardown and rework to it,. Now I can just enjoy it on the shelf and wait for the new ones to arive.

Thanks again Frank & Moebius for bring this classic kit bak again- and I do not care if Aurora is on the box- it will not last long when it gets here...

.


----------



## Steve H

I should build my MIB K-7 space station just to tick people off


----------



## OzyMandias

I've got one in pieces that was broken oh so many moves ago...


----------



## starduster

I'm looking forward to buying this kit and building it, I have an original Moon bus kit and I'll proudly display both together, to coin coin a popular phrase..." what...me worry ? " C- Mon and bring on the re pops thanks for making this model available to us again. Karl


----------



## fluke

Like he said! * THANK YOU!! * Frank, Dave and all those who walk or craw at Moebius Models! :thumbsup:

*What a dream come true!*:hat:

When are ya gonna tell us how it happened? We gotzta know! .....but if you have to kill us after you do...forget it.


----------



## John P

Carson Dyle said:


> Kits do not actually have any "value." They are worth only what someone will pay you for them.


Which is defined as its "Value."


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> *Quote:
> Originally Posted by Carson Dyle:
> Kits do not actually have any "value." They are worth only what someone will pay you for them.*
> 
> Which is defined as its "Value."


Even dollars are worth only what people are willing to exchange for them. For that matter, the same applies to gold and silver. (The latter two are much more likely to appeal to and be useful to people as they have for jewelry and technology for millennia, however.) 

While not complete, the following link helps to explain the psychology involved:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Token_economy

Essentially, the price goes according to what the market or even individual buyers will pay. 

The reproduction of one of such kits _has_ to hurt the collectibles markets some since many folks just want a copy of the model to build or have. If the mental niche is filled by a less expensive substitute, economy prevails. 

The nostalgia associated with the model is usually more related to the object that the model is based on vs. the model itself though, the latter case is more prevalent among the more "purist" collectors or those who trade and sell the models for a business.

I like this kit because it is a very good representation of the original special effects model and intend to build it. I would not spend the big bucks on the original because that's just not my bag, man. 

That being said, I've bought original hard to find models before--to build. Usually, already built or partially built that I take apart and rebuild.


----------



## m jamieson

I sent in my old gold, silver and unused Rolexes and also some old unopened Aurora model kits....and they sent me a CHECK!! So I'm going to cash that $45 check and buy this kit!!


----------



## Trek Ace

Dave Metzner said:


> ...[the] Moonbus will not be exactly like the original - it won't be molded in the gray and mint green. Dave


 Darn! I was really looking forward to seeing those gray and mint green parts, again.


----------



## Seaview

When it comes to collectables, one man's meat is another man's poison.
An original, un-repainted WW2 German helmet at a garage sale sells for $5. Then, take the helmet to a militaria collector's show and sell it for $400 to collectors who are up on current market value.
Selling collectables is like rebuilding an engine from scratch; "you've got to find the right nut".


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Trek Ace said:


> Darn! I was really looking forward to seeing those gray and mint green parts, again.


The old kit I have has white and green parts. I'll verify the date modeled into the roof later.


----------



## djnick66

They vary. I had one in dark grey (same grey as my Aurora Bismarck) and the light green...

When i sold it on eBay I had some whack job try to tell me the sprues were painted because it shouldnt come in grey


----------



## StarshipClass

m jamieson said:


> I sent in my old gold, silver and unused Rolexes and also some old unopened Aurora model kits....and they sent me a CHECK!! So I'm going to cash that $45 check and buy this kit!!


Well, if all that nasty old stuff was just gathering dust, I don't blame you!


----------



## SUNGOD

OzyMandias said:


> Frank said around about page 2 of this thread:
> 
> 
> Falcondesigns is correct that this is a licensed re-engineering (?) of the original kit. Sales appear to dictate if if there will be any other releases.




Great they've got the licence. Because of all the excitement it's taken a while for it all to sink in.


----------



## Hunch

SUNGOD said:


> Great they've got the licence. Because of all the excitement it's taken a while for it all to sink in.


And seeing the bang up job they did with LIS and VTTBOTS we should be in for a real treat!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker

Hunch said:


> And seeing the bang up job they did with LIS and VTTBOTS we should be in for a real treat!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


You an't quite go by the LIS/VttBotS kits to judge this Moon Buss- it is a recreation of the original Aurora Kit with the only changes being an alternet set of windows to match the inset ones in the filming model.
Now IF this kit sells well and then they choose to develop kits from 2001 which are NOT repops, _then _great things will happen...

THe Aurora Kit was a nice one- the only problems with it can be addressed by Aftermarket items. They might have been corrected by Moebius in thereverse engineering tooling, but that was not the intent of this kit. It will be a repop of the classic one which will be a great model and then you can take it further with the add-ons...

.


----------



## OzyMandias

I think Hunch might have been referring to new 2001 kits that might be released if the Moonbus turns out to be a winner (like there's a chance it won't sell???). Brand new Moebius 2001 kits should be of the same high standard of manufacture that we have come to know with the LIS and VttBotS kits (and just about everything else they have released).


----------



## SteveR

Y'know ... a 1/24 EVA pod wouldn't run amiss. Good shelf size.

... and maybe some astronauts, with interchangeable moon/Discovery gear and interchangeable heads to avoid Cap's big helmet/hands/feet issue. But you know what they say ...


----------



## SUNGOD

Let's face it.......just about all the 2001 ships are great. The most iconic and famous has to be the Discovery (also my personal favourite) plus I'd love to see the Aries 1B, a reissued Orion and even a newly tooled Orion too, plus the space station. The thought of Moebius doing those makes me drool but better not get our hopes up just yet because as Dave said...the moonbus has to sell first.


----------



## fluke

Not to mention that with the license there may be a limit on either the number of kits, what items or a time frame involved....gee lets hope not.


----------



## Seaview

You know what makes me really drool about this kit? It's not just how I'm gonna enjoy building it, but also just picturing how magnificent Carson, Troy, Alexander, Bert and all the rest of you gentlemen are going to build yours! :thumbsup:
And of course, I'm also visualizing how our own Mr. Payne is going to inevitably add struts, pylons, domes, power unit caps and "NCC 2001" to it!


----------



## starduster

m jamieson said:


> I sent in my old gold, silver and unused Rolexes and also some old unopened Aurora model kits....and they sent me a CHECK!! So I'm going to cash that $45 check and buy this kit!!


 So, is this what the price for this moonbus model will be or will it be a bit higher ? I'm finding out that my LHS does charge more than the going prices for the new models coming out THATS why I prefer to buy online, is this happening all over or just on the west coast ? thanks. Karl


----------



## fluke

I think the kit so far has been listed at around 45.00 to 50.00 but thats nothing compared to 500.00 or more! 

It does seem to be the general rule for most privet Hobby Shops...though I have found that places like Hobby Town, Toys R us etc generally keep standard prices.

Hey Karl! You gotta get yer butt up here to North Seattle on the 26th! Its our local Sci-Fi Contest at Galaxy Hobby....you can enter some build ups of yours...cuz ...like...we have never seen them and like you have never entered them!

My Rommel's Rod will be on display and my 1/48 scale War of the Worlds crashed war Machine dio will be there as well.

Lots of the gang will be taking a break to eat lunch some place during judging and after the contest its off to Alfy's Pizza! YUMMY! 
Whatiya say?


----------



## John P

Seaview said:


> You know what makes me really drool about this kit? It's not just how I'm gonna enjoy building it, but also just picturing how magnificent Carson, Troy, Alexander, Bert and all the rest of you gentlemen are going to build yours! :thumbsup:
> And of course, I'm also visualizing how our own Mr. Payne is going to inevitably add struts, pylons, domes, power unit caps and "NCC 2001" to it!


It IS kinda shuttlecraft shaped...

:lol:


----------



## falcondesigns

I oredered two from Cult at the presale price,I could not resist.I'm finding living on a tropical island with NO Hobby shops very challanging!When you cant get glue and simple supplies,it is difficult.I had to send for a care package of glue until my move gets to my house.alex


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

fluke said:


> My... 1/48 scale War of the Worlds crashed war Machine dio will be there as well.


Is that the new Pegasus kit? I just picked that one up. How does it build? Got a pic to share?

oh... uh... I like the Moonbus. Building it will be fun.


----------



## Hunch

OzyMandias said:


> I think Hunch might have been referring to new 2001 kits that might be released if the Moonbus turns out to be a winner (like there's a chance it won't sell???). Brand new Moebius 2001 kits should be of the same high standard of manufacture that we have come to know with the LIS and VttBotS kits (and just about everything else they have released).


Yes, I meant NEW kits. Of course the moonbus will sell, and sell very well:thumbsup: and Frank deserves a home run like this for all the great kits he's brought us! I know I'll be congradulating him with a handshake at Chiller con.

Moonbus...man, its still hard to believe.


----------



## Richard Baker

starduster said:


> So, is this what the price for this moonbus model will be or will it be a bit higher ? I'm finding out that my LHS does charge more than the going prices for the new models coming out THATS why I prefer to buy online, is this happening all over or just on the west coast ? thanks. Karl


I will be buying mine from my LHS instead of saving a few bucks. I want him to stay in business and keep stocking SciFi model kits. I have been doing business with that store since 1969 and it is the only one left now in the area.

.


----------



## StarshipClass

Richard Baker said:


> I will be buying mine from my LHS instead of saving a few bucks. I want him to stay in business and keep stocking SciFi model kits. I have been doing business with that store since 1969 and it is the only one left now in the area.
> 
> .


Good! You have to take into account that there is no shipping charges (though always sales tax). Also, there is the entertainment factor of going in and being able to look at the boxes in person and you can find all sorts of glue, tools, decals and other accessories that are more difficult to judge on line. Definitely worth a few more bucks per kit, IMHO.


----------



## starduster

Thanks Fluke, I'll try to attend as long as my arthritis doesn't keep me from doing so, sometimes I can't walk as it is crippling but I'll definitely plan on attending, I have been buying model kits at my LHS fo the exact reasons mentioned as we have on sales tax here in Ore, but there never seems to be a break on these kits here even for long time customers, I'm still debating this one. Karl


----------



## Moebius

$49.99 suggested retail.


----------



## fluke

49.00 for the GRAIL KIT of all time that we thought would never see production again...not to bad at all me thinks THANK YOU *MOEBIUS MODELS!!!!!! :thumbsup::hat::wave::tongue:
*



Prince of Styrene II said:


> Is that the new Pegasus kit? I just picked that one up. How does it build? Got a pic to share?
> 
> oh... uh... I like the Moonbus. Building it will be fun.


Hey sorry for the late reply Buddy, Yup thats the new Pegasus kit I'm working on and the parts fit is amazing! almost seamless and it was designed to be lit up!

I will try to have some pics and a film ready soon.

Karl, Thats ok Pal....just take care and enjoy life as much as possible :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359

I love going back 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=228591


----------



## kdaracal

*Repop???*



woof359 said:


> I love going back
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=228591


I don't understand this. Is it or isn't it being repopped????


----------



## Kit

The other thread is from a year ago. It is being repopped, although Moebius keeps saying stuff like "unless something weird happens." I don't know what that means.


----------



## SUNGOD

woof359 said:


> I love going back
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=228591






I'm *amazed* anyone thought that thread was all new and got confused by it, leading to it being locked so quickly. 

I realised it was on old thread as soon as I looked at it (hence my attempts at a small bit of humour) but still.....interesting to see it again and nice to look back and see the moonbus be brought back as a reality.


----------



## woof359

I just thought it was interesting, how many people were all for the Moon bus back then and still are.


----------



## falcondesigns

The same ones who will buy it when it comes out......


----------



## StarshipClass

SUNGOD said:


> I'm *amazed* anyone thought that thread was all new and got confused by it, leading to it being locked so quickly.


It was revived by the same people who send out the emails warning of Congress passing a law to charge five cents postage for every email you send.

I'm ready for the kit now, Mr. Moebius.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I can't wait to see the _2001 - A Partridge Family_ version.

Huzz


----------



## stevezodiak

So the more I think about it I really think this Moonbus model is in need of a base. Some models, like the awesome Chariot, seem okay without it. But this one somehow is different. It needs something to set it off. And since someone brought up the idea of the Landing Pad from the movie, I'm wondering if there is any info out there on it. Screen grabs, studio drawings? There is a long distance shot of it on Youtube and it kinda looks like the launch pad from Space 1999. I love all the perimeter lights to help illuminate the model, just haven't seen any photos of what it actually looks like. Anyone have any suggestions or references?


----------



## Richard Baker

I am thinking of a floor and back wall on an underground hanger with some scaled service gear and work lights. I always loved the Clavius Moon Base of which we saw very little. I would like to flesh it out some with areas we know would exist but never got any screen time.

.


----------



## John P

Dave Hussey said:


> I can't wait to see the _2001 - A Partridge Family_ version.
> 
> Huzz


Ooo! Give me a few months after it comes out...


----------



## SteveR

"Caution: paranoid computer driving"?


----------



## scotpens

Dave Hussey said:


> I can't wait to see the _2001 - A Partridge Family_ version.


Or a double-deck version inspired by _The Big Bus_.


----------



## Seaview

Dave Hussey said:


> I can't wait to see the _2001 - A Partridge Family_ version.
> 
> Huzz


 
Actually, I'd prefer A Very Brady Moonbus. :tongue:

(Tick...tick...tick...)


----------



## fluke

Father.....forgive them for they know not what they are doing


----------



## SUNGOD

woof359 said:


> I just thought it was interesting, how many people were all for the Moon bus back then and still are.







Yes, and it's great to look at us discussing it back then where we didn't know if it would ever see the light of day again now with the knowledge that it'll be reissued. That's the advantage of internet posting...we can see exactly what we were thinking and hoping for in the past.....even if some people got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Paulbo

Richard Baker said:


> I am thinking of a floor and back wall on an underground hanger with some scaled service gear and work lights ...


That's a very slick idea. There are so many stying cues you can work from: the Aries landing area, the moonbase conference room, the TMA-1 site ... if you want to go farther afield there's also Space Station 1, and the Discovery (though I think they're less "important" for this type of idea).


----------



## Seaview

Just to get back O.T., I just thought of an EXCELLENT base to display the Moonbus on; the Revell Apollo Lunar Landing Site base!
GAD! I'm BRILLIANT! Sea-view; Sooper genius!


----------



## Dr. Brad

Seaview said:


> Just to get back O.T., I just thought of an EXCELLENT base to display the Moonbus on; the Revell Apollo Lunar Landing Site base!
> GAD! I'm BRILLIANT! Sea-view; Sooper genius!


Doesn't that base have some kind of goofy shadow outline on it? Just wondering...


----------



## conceptDIGITAL

I've tossed around creating 3d versions of sets based on what Clavius would look like from ground level. There are some suggestions of service vehicles in the original 2001 book. I'd love to see some sketches or 3d renderings of what others think the pad and/or other Clavius areas would look like.


----------



## veedubb67

You mean something like this?

http://www.needfulthings.net/jai/ca...6&osCsid_jai=0a1dcde72abd98a266d9efcf719dc996

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## HabuHunter32

Dr. Brad said:


> Doesn't that base have some kind of goofy shadow outline on it? Just wondering...


Yes indeed the Monogram Lunar Landing kit has a shadow of the lem engraved into the plastic. I looked at mine and it is not that deep and an adventurous modeler could fill in the shadow with the modeling clay of your choice and sculpt in some craters to match the surrounding area. I was thinking of doing the same thing for my Eagle From Space 1999.


----------



## John May

Or like this one.



















26" long by 24" wide, that be the right size.


----------



## scotpens

Richard Baker said:


> The Moonbus design does lend itself to some interesting variants. I would like to try a flat-bed cargo version...


Something like this?


----------



## Fozzie

HabuHunter32 said:


> Yes indeed the Monogram Lunar Landing kit has a shadow of the lem engraved into the plastic. I looked at mine and it is not that deep and an adventurous modeler could fill in the shadow with the modeling clay of your choice and sculpt in some craters to match the surrounding area. I was thinking of doing the same thing for my Eagle From Space 1999.


I used putty to muddy up the sharp lines of the shadows, gave it a couple of coats of diff shades of gray paint, and now have a 12" Rescue Eagle sitting on it. Looks very good.


----------



## John P

scotpens said:


> Or a double-deck version inspired by _The Big Bus_.


I saw that in the theater. :freak:


----------



## xsavoie

A moonbase surface should be easy to dne step at a time is the way to go.First the pebbly surface,then add the craters,and finally the rocks or rocky cliffs surfaces in the backgroud.The average modeler would probably use the very affordable water based crack fillers usually made for house repairs.It might take magical hands to make figures,Sci-Fi vehicles or complex structures,but making surface bases are relatively easy.Each one can be unique if done by each modeler.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

scotpens said:


> Something like this?


Nice variant!


----------



## Lee Staton

The Big Bus. Now that beings back memories! "We're breaking wind at 90!" Wish it was out on DVD.

I'd mentioned before making the Moon Bus into a monorail on the moon. Such a thing was in an old Arthur C. Clarke book.

Lee


----------



## SteveR

HabuHunter32 said:


> Yes indeed the Monogram Lunar Landing kit has a shadow of the lem engraved into the plastic.


If I recall, the Revell version had no shadow, just four small craters for the landing gear and maybe one large one in the middle.


----------



## scotpens

Lee Staton said:


> The Big Bus. Now that beings back memories! "We're breaking wind at 90!" Wish it was out on DVD.


Funny movie. But then, I've always had a fascination with buses.

"These days you eat one foot and they call you a cannibal. What a world!"

And the double-decked, articulated bus was a real, full-scale, practical vehicle. If they made the picture today, they'd probably do it all with CGI.


Steve Mavronis said:


> Nice variant!


Thank you. It's just a little something I slapped together in Photoshop. If you zoom in and look closely, you'll see the logos of three major corporations on the cargo modules. No Pan Am or Bell System, though!


----------



## Zathros

SUNGOD said:


> I'm *amazed* anyone thought that thread was all new and got confused by it, leading to it being locked so quickly.
> 
> I realised it was on old thread as soon as I looked at it (hence my attempts at a small bit of humour) but still.....interesting to see it again and nice to look back and see the moonbus be brought back as a reality.


Since it didnt show up as a link to me, and just "posts" it didnt occur to me to look at the dates, apparently it was posts from the old "no Mass appeal" days, which actually now holds no weight..NONE of these kits have "mass appeal" unless it has to do with anyones sales commission, and that should NOT be the main reason to issue or re-issue a kit..

I suggested the voyager, Jekyll, and hyde, and the big Frankie THEN as I am sure others here did as well, and of course was hit with the "no mass appeal" standard reply from the "Marketing official" at polar lights..Frank did them..and somehow...._THEY ACTUALLY Sold!!_..lol..what concept!!..sure, youre not going to sell 60,000 moonbuses or 60, 000 of any kit as aurora did in thier heyday...but again...based on the trends and collectable model kit market, as well as builders...
I dont think Frank is going to have any issue selling at least 4,000 of them..I myself at present, am working on an aurora re-ssue as a consultant, that has no licensing issues..& I am starting with 3,000 pcs..doing this aint rocket science...Just takes a bit of common sense and the capital..and the GUTS to take a chance ..like Tom lowe did, and Frank does...and go with your OWN feel of the pulse of the public that you are zeroing in on..I personally am thrilled that the moonbus is coming out again..even though I have a MIB 1969 issue, and one I built straight out of the box..I am going to get a few of them..

Z


----------



## Steve H

Lee Staton said:


> The Big Bus. Now that beings back memories! "We're breaking wind at 90!" Wish it was out on DVD.
> 
> *snip*
> Lee


ask and ye shall re..well....you'll have to order it yourself..

Review of the 2002 Paramount DVD release
http://www.dvdtalk.com/reviews/4214/big-bus-the/

looks like it's gone out of print but the prices for used copies hasn't blown thru the roof yet, so better grab it soon!

(altho LOL there's one person on Amazon selling a used, scratched rental copy for $87.99. yeah, sorry, bud, hope you like hanging on to that!  )


----------



## enterprise_fan

I am a little bit couriuos about the size of the reissue of the moonbus. What would the size be if the scale is 1:350? The 1969 Aurora issue that I have is just under 10 inches long. Will we be receiving a slightly larger version for the arp price of $49.95?


----------



## g_xii

enterprise_fan said:


> I am a little bit couriuos about the size of the reissue of the moonbus. What would the size be if the scale is 1:350? The 1969 Aurora issue that I have is just under 10 inches long. Will we be receiving a slightly larger version for the arp price of $49.95?


No -- the kit is the same size as the original Aurora kit. I thought that was pretty clear. A 1/350 (where'd you get that figure?) would be VERY tiny indeed! What... about 2-3 inches???

--Henry


----------



## scotpens

enterprise_fan said:


> I am a little bit couriuos about the size of the reissue of the moonbus. What would the size be if the scale is 1:350? The 1969 Aurora issue that I have is just under 10 inches long. Will we be receiving a slightly larger version for the arp price of $49.95?


Going by the size of the crew figures, the Aurora Moonbus is roughly 1/55 scale, IIRC. Are you by any chance confusing the Moonbus with the _Seaview_?


----------



## enterprise_fan

g_xii said:


> No -- the kit is the same size as the original Aurora kit. I thought that was pretty clear. A 1/350 (where'd you get that figure?) would be VERY tiny indeed! What... about 2-3 inches???
> 
> --Henry


I got the info about the size of the moonbus from CultTvman's site. OOPS got the scale wrong that should have been 1:55. Is that the same size as the Aurora?


----------



## Magesblood

yes, it is.


----------



## idMonster

Thought you guys might find this interesting. I wish the quality was better and I wish I remembered where I found it - an early concept sketch of the Moon Bus when it still had tracks like it was in the novel..

Gordon


----------



## John P

So, 10" at 1/55 makes it 550 inches long in real life, or 45 feet 10 inches long.

At 1/350 it would be... 1.57 inches!

I'd expect at least two per box at that size for $49.95! :lol:


----------



## g_xii

g_xii said:


> _No -- the kit is the same size as the original Aurora kit. I thought that was pretty clear. A 1/350 (where'd you get that figure?) would be VERY tiny indeed! What... about 2-3 inches???_





enterprise_fan said:


> I got the info about the size of the moonbus from CultTvman's site. OOPS got the scale wrong that should have been 1:55. Is that the same size as the Aurora?


 
*"the same size as the Aurora" -- you answered your own question!*

*--Henry*


----------



## xsavoie

I wonder if Moebius could make it slightly bigger without having to use bigger molds that would increase the price.Maybe 12 inches long.I believe the use of a pantograph arm is the method used to easily accomplish this modification.Would this result in the Moonbus being around 1/48th scale.


----------



## falcondesigns

There will be no ajustments to this tool other than what Dave has mentioned.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

xsavoie said:


> I believe the use of a pantograph arm is the method used to easily accomplish this modification.Would this result in the Moonbus being around 1/48th scale.


Be careful as to what you think the scale really is. Read my post here in the Science Fiction Modeling forum relating to the scale of the actual filming model.

I'd use the Aurora kit's rear door opening as your scale measurement. Professional sci-fi modeler Martin Bower (who worked with 2001's Brian Johnson on Space: 1999) believes the door opening is 6 foot tall in real life. The filming model's door opening is 5 inches high.

The Aurora model kit door opening is 1 1/8th inches (1.125") high. So if 1.125" represents 6' then 72"/1.125" makes the kit 1/64th scale. If a real Moonbus door opening is supposed to be let's say 5.25 feet high that would be 1/56th scale, etc.


----------



## Dave Metzner

I've been doing this for a few years..I cannot imagine how one would make a larger model without larger tools??? 

Do you people read any of these threads BEFORE you post!???
I could swear that Both Frank and I have repeatedly said that the new kit WILL BE THE SAME SIZE AS THE ORIGINAL

I'll say this one more time SAME SIZE AS ORIGINAL AS IN NOT BIGGER!!!!
That would also make it the same SCALE as the original, whatever that scale is!

So then you guys wonder how it is that I get fed up and close these threads!

Dave


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Please don't lock this thread. 99% of us are fine and happy with everything being the same and your goal to re-create a classic kit in its original form and size. Just ignore the comments by some wishing for something a bit different because it is easy to get carried away with one's imagination (happens to me too) and fantasize on what if you do this or that...


----------



## Zathros

Dave Metzner said:


> I've been doing this for a few years..I cannot imagine how one would make a larger model without larger tools???
> 
> Do you people read any of these threads BEFORE you post!???
> I could swear that Both Frank and I have repeatedly said that the new kit WILL BE THE SAME SIZE AS THE ORIGINAL
> 
> I'll say this one more time SAME SIZE AS ORIGINAL AS IN NOT BIGGER!!!!
> That would also make it the same SCALE as the original, whatever that scale is!
> 
> So then you guys wonder how it is that I get fed up and close these threads!
> 
> Dave


Dave,

Jesus! whats the big_ deal with someone saying that??..my god, they didnt shoot the pope!!_ ..I have seen you shut so many posts for what is in my opinion, and many others, trivial...we cant even discuss certain wishes or ideas _unless_ its on the Moebius " master plan"?? to me this is a forum about ideas and opinions in regards to model kits and concepts...we dont have the authority to force moebius to make anything ..I have seen on many an occasion ,you post your "official orders" on a topic you dont like personally ,and then close the thread since NO ONE can ever dare to "respond" to any of your final thoughts on something that gets you in a snit.....
Its no wonder why I am considering leaving this forum..Just because you work for frank does not mean I will genuflect before YOU , nor should anyone else be afraid to discuss thier thoughts and wishes!..If I had that attitude, I would not be in the business I am in as well..
I have seen some discuss ideas and wishes...and then see YOU get your feathers in an uproar and close the thread...should this forum ONLY be about anything that Moebius is going to issue with NO "verbal wiggle room" just to discuss whatsoever???if thats the case..
I know, no love lost, and I assure you not from my side as well..I will be done with this place..Just so much of these "Official Guidelines" that really have nothing to do with the real guidelines here except how _YOU_ feel about a topic being discussed...is getting quite tiresome...sure, repitition can get annoying...but it happens.....and sometimes great ideas can come from it...

The guy merely stated a wish....thats not grounds in my opinion for frustration..thats what this forum is about!..and by the way...I would like to see the moonbus reissued in the very same scale, with no changes at all personally...

Zathros


----------



## Lee Staton

One bonus of the size being the same is that aftermarket creators can work well ahead of time on kit enhancements--which is cool! I'll be in line for those as well as more than one of the kit itself.

Here's another bonus for this reissue being the same size as the original: For anyone who has Revell's DUNE Harkonnen Ornithopter kit, Moon Bus figures seem just right for the pilot and copilot figures. The ribbed spacesuits even resemble the ribbed costumes the Harkonnens wore, if you paint them black.

A weird connection between both of the above items: The production designer for both 2001 and DUNE was Tony Masters. A real genius in ground-breaking movie design.

Lee


----------



## Dr. Brad

Have I mentioned that I'm really looking forward to this kit? Never thought I'd get one!


----------



## scotpens

Zathros said:


> The guy merely stated a wish....thats not grounds in my opinion for frustration..thats what this forum is about!..and by the way...I would like to see the moonbus reissued in the very same scale, with no changes at all personally...


Well, when it's been stated several times that the Moonbus re-release will be the same as the Aurora original (with the POSSIBLE addition of optional, more accurate windows), reverse-engineered from an original kit, therefore the same SIZE and SCALE as the original -- and then someone asks, "Is there any chance of making it bigger?" -- AAAAUGGH! Yes, I can somewhat appreciate Dave's frustration.

On the other had, there's no need for anyone to get their panties in a bunch. I'm not a moderator, and I don't play one on television, but FWIW, I suggest everyone keep their shirts on, count to ten, and have a nice cold beer.

Especially since most of us probably don't look too good with our shirts off. :tongue:


----------



## g_xii

scotpens said:


> Well, when it's been stated several times that the Moonbus re-release will be the same as the Aurora original (with the POSSIBLE addition of optional, more accurate windows), reverse-engineered from an original kit, therefore the same SIZE and SCALE as the original -- and then someone asks, "Is there any chance of making it bigger?" -- AAAAUGGH! Yes, I can somewhat appreciate Dave's frustration.
> 
> On the other had, there's no need for anyone to get their panties in a bunch. I'm not a moderator, and I don't play one on television, but FWIW, I suggest everyone keep their shirts on, count to ten, and have a nice cold beer.
> 
> Especially since most of us probably don't look too good with our shirts off. :tongue:


 
As I look down the long, dark corridor just outside of this thread, I can just faintly see the outline of a man. He's coming our way. His dusty boots slapping the floor sounding louder and louder with each stride. He is a man with conviction. He is a man with purpose. 

I can even now hear the jangle of the keys. Keys that are out of his pocket and in his hands.

I find myself feeling afraid. Afraid that we'll all be LOCKED in this thread! Much like being locked in a cold and dark dungeon! 

I fear he will show no mercy...

Folks, it's time to pray... Pray with me, please, while we still have time...

--H


----------



## Zathros

I have no issue either way...I already have the feeling its going to be locked because I dared to discuss it...my point is and always was, that that I dont see any issue discussing anything that is not going to be released....its only discussion....and at the risk of repetition , as far as I know...this is a "hobby_TALK_"..board..meaning conversation..but it seems for example: if anyone wants to discuss an "uncle Martin " figure from my favorite martian...since its not going to be released...I see no reason to lock the thread, or be condescending about it...we are not in class..this aint a school..we are adults, engaging in a favorite pastime...I have no need to be "schooled"..I finished school long ago...and I am looking forward to that moonbus...just as it was in 1969...case closed for me...


----------



## Richard Baker

Why not follow the Jupiter 2 thread example? After the Moebius forum thread got locked a new one was started in the Science Fiction forum to continue the conversations.
If the moderators feel locking a thread is in the best interest of the company or become far too frustrated with the member's choice to discuss things, then it is in their authority to do so.

.


----------



## fluke

Good point plus this is the Moebius Models section is it not? I'm sure its sponsored buy such? 

I bet Frank, Dave and the gang are wishing they never said a word to begin with LOL :tongue:

Lets face it.....If a kit like this were to all the sudden appear on the shelves they would go like lightning. 

Now I'm no business major and my question is: Do *pre* sales help out the actual production cost & process of items like the Moon Bus?


----------



## Dave Metzner

Discuss??
I don't have a problem with intelligent discussion...
I do have problems with people who refuse to read an answer posted to a thread and accept it as fact...

I do find the constant suggestions to change a project even after we've explained what we intend to do to be out of bounds.

Sorry if some of you don't like that - Don't expect me to change my view on that anytime soon!

How is it that the question of size of moonbus keeps repeating itself after it has been PLAINLY stated that this will be EXACTLY the same as the ORIGINAL KIT..

ONCE MORE I go back to my point - do you guys read a thread before you post a question / suggestion!!
From that suggestion to make the kit larger maybe 12 inches - I have to assume that some of you do not!

Also If you'll look around a little bit It seems that this thread is still open.......

Oh and by the way I certainly don't look too good without a shirt --I don't exactly have the body of a Greek god---well maybe a body like Baccus....
Dave


----------



## solex227

well just want to say thanks for the moon bus Moebius. I was never really was interested in the subject but I think I will take a closer look it and purchase one knowing that the quality will be excellent. Now you can close the thread on a high note. You Guys are doing a great job Just keep the kits coming. Oh and Dave, why dont you guys just announce the kits a week or two before they hit the shelves I think that would be the best way for some of us. Also, by doing so you wont have to read peoples opinion on changes to a finished project for too long. 2 weeks wouldn't kill you lol!!:thumbsup:

Solex227


----------



## John P

I have the body of a Greek god!



I've got this little statue of Aphrodite...


----------



## xsavoie

Sorry I brought it up.But as you can remember,AURORA did issue their kits in a standard size manner in order to fit in the usual standard sized box they manufactured,and I do believe that in many cases the tooling could have accomodated a slightly larger sized kit.So my question was aimed in this direction.therefore,in this case,my question could have been an intelligent one.Anyhow,if extra astronaut figures with helmets standing on the moon surface will not be added by Moebius,which would be nice,perhaps aftermarket astronauts will be offered.


----------



## Richard Baker

One point- this thread has grown to 23 pages long (by my browser). Some people are coming into this cold and have not been able to read all 341 posts. Rather than yell at them for being lazy a simple correction would do- and had been already addressed by other members before the Moderator stepped in.
The discussion will veer off the target as all the info has already been released and the kit will not be issued for quite a few months. People do remember how the J2 thread was being criticized for not staying with the discussion of the actual kit and wandered into the realm of what people would do with the kit when they bought one. I think this thread will end up the same way- it is hard to keep restating how grateful you are on it's being re released and childhood memories of it are already disgorged. 

This is going to be a perfect kit for aftermarket items- I see turned engine bells (like used on the 1999 Eagles), photo etch dorsal antenna. outside & inside detail, resin equipment stowage bays and figures, lighting kits- there are so many simple ways to take the original kit to the next level. Everybody who has ever built one of these has ideas on hoe to make it better. THAT is going to be the real fun in this- it is not just a set of enhancements to an excellent Moebius kit- it is a second chance on an Aurora classic with has so much potential...

./


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Richard Baker said:


> The discussion will veer off the target as all the info has already been released and the kit will not be issued for quite a few months. People do remember how the J2 thread was being criticized for not staying with the discussion of the actual kit and wandered into the realm of what people would do with the kit when they bought one. I think this thread will end up the same way. This is going to be a perfect kit for aftermarket items- I see turned engine bells (like used on the 1999 Eagles), photo etch dorsal antenna. outside & inside detail, resin equipment stowage bays and figures, lighting kits- there are so many simple ways to take the original kit to the next level.


I was thinking the same thing because I'd like to talk about doing this in regards to modifying the interior but I don't want to offend the mods for going off topic somewhat. Is it acceptable to the Moebius mods if we discuss how to take their classic kit re-pop as it is - and plan ahead for after the kit gets released (and I did pre-order one) as to how we can make various modifications and accuracy improvements over the course of the next 6 months? If so, should we continue in this particular thread or create a new one just for this purpose, or just post about it in the HobbyTalk science fiction modeler forum section instead?


----------



## Moebius

I wish it was feasible to wait to announce until something is 2 weeks out from hitting store shelves, but it's not. It's frustrating for me to read the boards some times as I don't like to see arguments. Dave has been on here for how long now? 7-8 years or better as a moderator? Anyone would be challenged to do it after a while. When you know something is better off in another thread, start another thread. If you want to talk about Moon Bus mods or a build, start a Moon Bus mod or build thread, don't keep adding to the kit announcement. Some of these threads get too long too quick. As mentioned earlier, for someone to read 23 pages of it to look for an answer is a bit much.

For the most part, I will not answer business questions on an open forum. If someone has a question, you can usually pry an answer out of me. But not here on certain things. Any of you that have talked to me at a show know that I am there to answer questions, and try to give as much info as possible. I realize not everyone can get to a show to grill me about things, I wish I could get to more shows. 

Please don't think that anyone is trying to get you to NOT talk about kits, but I think Dave is just keeping threads as orderly as possible so they make as much sense to fans reading them. We truly appreciate the support you guys (and gals) have shown to what we're doing!


----------



## OzyMandias

Frank and Dave, perhaps when you make an announcement of a new kit release, the thread could be locked after a couple of pages to allow for pertinent questions to be answered, and to stop the thread filling up with branching discussions. At the time of the announcement, a companion 'build and customise' thread could be started as well for the more 'elaborate' posts.

It might make it easier for people coming in late to find the details of the release, and everyone who wants to continue talk about customising and after market mods will be happy too.

I appreciate the fact that we are made granted access to news of kit releases so far ahead, but I can understand why you might hesitate sometimes when discussions always get heated and confused. 

That's my 2 cents... YMMV


----------



## solex227

Im sorry I was going to comment but I think that Frank has answered the question i had in mind. please ignore this post 
thanks.

solex227


----------



## Dave Metzner

If you want to start a thread - to discuss how to build a moonbus go right ahead...
Dave


----------



## Gilusions

I like what Ductapeforever started on (Moebius J-2 Detail and Paint Reference) as far as getting colors and other info on that ship. Is it possible that screen grabs can be collected both outside as well as inside so we can catalog it. That way when the kit arrives we are ready. Or has that been done already on another tread?


----------



## Ductapeforever

It am appalled that grown men can act as they do here. I think Frank and Dave should keep new releases to themselves so the we the consumer don't find out about the kit until it's on the store shelves like the old days. That way they don't have to listen to this mindless unappreciative drivel! Don't get discouraged Frank and Dave, I would like to think that everyone here isn't all like that.


----------



## John P

I... don't understand why we can't talk about building it right here in the announcement thread. It's the same subject - the Moon Bus.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

John P said:


> I... don't understand why we can't talk about building it right here in the announcement thread. It's the same subject - the Moon Bus.


Technically this wasn't started as an official announcement thread by Moebius anyway, so I don't see what all the fuss was about when it comes down to it. A fellow Modeler fan started this thread:


miniature sun said:


> Wow...just got an email from Steve Iverson announcing pre-orders for a Moebius re-issue of the Aurora Moonbus!


Doesn't matter though since there is already a new MB build thread started here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=266541


----------



## scotpens

Steve Mavronis said:


> Technically this wasn't started as an official announcement thread by Moebius anyway, so I don't see what all the fuss was about when it comes down to it. A fellow Modeler fan started this thread.


I think the concern was that the thread, at 350 posts and counting, was getting unwieldy. People were making comments and asking questions that had been addressed earlier, without taking the time to read the entire thread. That's why I thought the topic of actually building and modifying the Moonbus (which is, after all, still months from production) ought to be spun off onto a separate thread.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

scotpens said:


> I think the concern was that the thread, at 350 posts and counting, was getting unwieldy. People were making comments and asking questions that had been addressed earlier, without taking the time to read the entire thread. That's why I thought the topic of actually building and modifying the Moonbus (which is, after all, still months from production) ought to be spun off onto a separate thread.


I'm grateful that you started a new thread to discuss these things! In retrospect it probably would have been better if Moebius had just made an official 'sticky' announement and locked it off the bat. I made similar comments about a new topic thread a page back in post #343 so we are in agreement:


Steve Mavronis said:


> I was thinking the same thing because I'd like to talk about doing this in regards to modifying the interior but I don't want to offend the mods for going off topic somewhat. Is it acceptable to the Moebius mods if we discuss how to take their classic kit re-pop as it is - and plan ahead for after the kit gets released (and I did pre-order one) as to how we can make various modifications and accuracy improvements over the course of the next 6 months? If so, should we continue in this particular thread or create a new one just for this purpose, or just post about it in the HobbyTalk science fiction modeler forum section instead?


----------



## Dave Metzner

Since there seems to be agreement of some sort that this htrread has outlived is usefulness. we'll close it now..and stick it to the top of the page...for awhile


----------

